# Lazio - Milan: 24 Gennaio 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ventesima giornata di Serie A. Prima di ritorno. Lazio - Milan, anticipo del Sabato. Si gioca il 24 Gennaio 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Entrambe le squadre arrivano alla partita da una sconfitta casalinga. La Lazio dal KO contro il Napoli, il Milan dal tonfo contro l'Atalanta. Partita delicata in particolar modo per i rossoneri.

Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui rispettivi servizi online in streaming.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sulle probabili formazioni, sull'arbitro, sui convocati, sulle conferenze degli allenatori ed i commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Non so che aspettarmi. Pensavo che con l'Atatlanta vincessimo onestamente. La Lazio è messa male, può uscire un mediocre 0 a 0 anche stavolta.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ci difenderemo già da Milanello, se tutto va bene esce fuori uno 0-0 di una noia tombale.


----------



## Dexter (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ci piallano sicuro


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ci difenderemo già da Milanello, se tutto va bene esce fuori uno 0-0 di una noia tombale.



Concordo


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Grazie a dio non c'è un alienato AF7, almeno quello


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2015)

Missione pareggio


----------



## Tobi (19 Gennaio 2015)

Non la guardo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2015)

non presentiamoci neanche, sarà qualcosa di metafisico


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ormai non riesco nemmeno più a finire di guardare le partite, devo staccare prima per la depressione. Mi sa che pure questo guarderò fino al 45esimo, di sabato sera poi, c'è sicuramente di meglio da fare.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Gennaio 2015)

Per nostra fortuna hanno fuori Felipe Anderson e non so se Mauri sarà disponibile. In ogni caso Inzaghi si presenterà con un catenaccio da record, ma probabilmente non basterà. Segniamoci il gol del risveglio di Klose.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per nostra fortuna hanno fuori Felipe Anderson e non so se Mauri sarà disponibile. In ogni caso Inzaghi si presenterà con un catenaccio da record, ma probabilmente non basterà. Segniamoci il gol del risveglio di Klose.



Gol di Candreva quotato a 1,01


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2015)

Mi spiace ma vado a vedere le pallavoliste, anche se perderanno sarà un piacere 


Vero che non la vedrò ma soffrirò comunque, che strazio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Gennaio 2015)

Una partita tutta da ridere


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ci difenderemo già da Milanello, se tutto va bene esce fuori uno *0-0 *di una noia tombale.



Al 65' cambi Menez-Alex e Cerci-Albertazzi


----------



## dyablo65 (19 Gennaio 2015)

dovro' inventarmi delle bestemmie nuove .....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Per la prima volta tiferò contro.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Sicuramente non vinceremo. Questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## nazdravi (19 Gennaio 2015)

Spero che la Lazio ponga fine a questa tortura. Perdiamo questa e quella di coppa Italia e voglio vedere quali scuse tirano fuori. 

Inzaghi sarebbe capace di dire che quest'anno ha raggiunto i quarti di Coppa Italia mentre lo scorso anno no.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Gennaio 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> spero che la lazio ponga fine a questa tortura. Perdiamo questa e quella di coppa italia e voglio vedere quali scuse tirano fuori.
> 
> Inzaghi sarebbe capace di dire che quest'anno ha raggiunto i quarti di coppa italia mentre lo scorso anno no.


----------



## diavolo (19 Gennaio 2015)

Non abbiamo più il pullman da parcheggiare davanti alla porta perché è stato venduto pure quello dunque prevedo un 3-0 per la Lazio.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Gennaio 2015)

*Basta con sto tifare contro. Capisco la situazione, ma tenetevelo per voi. Evitiamo di scrivere certe cose. Siamo in un forum del Milan!*


----------



## de sica (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ringraziamo Dio se questi non avranno felipe anderson là davanti


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2015)

mi aspetto un 4-0


----------



## peppe75 (19 Gennaio 2015)

La Lazio non è fortissima...concede tanto e l'assenza di Anderson pesa e peserà moltissimo...noi...speriamo in una reazione della squadra e Suso...speriamo in un nuovo Pogba...se non ci attacchiamo a questo a cosa ci attacchiamo???
Forza sempre ragazzi!!!
FORZAAAa!!!


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2015)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> La Lazio non è fortissima...concede tanto e l'assenza di Anderson pesa e peserà moltissimo...noi...speriamo in una reazione della squadra e Suso...speriamo in un nuovo Pogba...se non ci attacchiamo a questo a cosa ci attacchiamo???
> Forza sempre ragazzi!!!
> FORZAAAa!!!



Sono il primo a non esser esaltato dalla formazione biancoceleste, il vero salto di qualità in media punti lo hanno fatto nell'ultimo mese quando un certo Felipe Anderson ha cominciato a viaggiare alla media di minimo 1 gol ed 1 assist a partita. Però bisogna esser oggettivi e dire che Pioli ha comiciato a trovare la quadratura, la squadra rispetto ad inizio campionato si può chiamare tale, a differenza nostra.

Sono decisamente favoriti, senza scuse. Poi il calcio si sa, è imprevedibile.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2015)

Avvistati giocatori del Milan in autostrada. Pare che facevano l'autostop destinazione Roma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo Dio se questi non avranno felipe anderson là davanti



Immagino la fatica che farà Keita invece


----------



## 666psycho (20 Gennaio 2015)

secondo me la vinciamo..


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta tiferò contro.





nazdravi ha scritto:


> Spero che la Lazio ponga fine a questa tortura. Perdiamo questa e quella di coppa Italia e voglio vedere quali scuse tirano fuori.
> 
> Inzaghi sarebbe capace di dire che quest'anno ha raggiunto i quarti di Coppa Italia mentre lo scorso anno no.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Basta con sto tifare contro. Capisco la situazione, ma tenetevelo per voi. Evitiamo di scrivere certe cose. Siamo in un forum del Milan!*


quoto i primi 2 messaggi e voglio anche aggiungere una cosa: Tifo'o dici di non tifare contro. Ma in realtà proprio perchè si è tifosi del milan bisogna sperare in quello che c'è da sperare. Siamo tifosi del milan non di inzaghi.

Quali benefici dovrebbe portare una vittoria isolata sabato? 3 punti inutili, si allungherebbe solo l'agonia di tutti, inzaghi compreso

Insomma ribadisco questo: credo che oggi tifando contro il milan, in realtà si sta tifando per il milan. Una cosa mai successa prima d'ora, ma il mio pensiero al momento è questo e penso rimarrà tale anche nei prossimi giorni. 

Ma comunque capisco quello che vuoi dire e quindi di certo non starò qui a scrivere forza lazio nè ora nè per la partita di coppa italia, lo terrò per me. Scusate ma ci tenevo a dire questa cosa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Basta con sto tifare contro. Capisco la situazione, ma tenetevelo per voi. Evitiamo di scrivere certe cose. Siamo in un forum del Milan!*


A cosa aiuterebbe pareggiare o vincere una partita come questa, se non per allungare l'agonia?
Vincere ora sarebbe pure dannoso visto che spacciano un pareggio contro la Sampdoria e le 2 vittorie casalinghe contro Lazio e Napoli come imprese mirabolanti, degne di riconfermare quel genio in panchina.
Una vittoria significherebbe probabilmente il rinnovo del contratto per altri 5 anni visto lo scarso acume e mancanza di buonsenso della "dirigenza" che ci ritroviamo.
Mi spiace ma queste cose vanno dette, scrivere un banale "Forza Milan" come se nulla stesse accadendo mi sembra abbastanza fuori luogo.
Tra l'altro, considerando che abbiam fatto 2 vittorie in tipo 3 mesi e mezzo, non vedo come si possa vincere una partita simile.
O si deve per forza scrivere "Forza Milan" o cose di questo genere? 
Sono incazzato come una iena e se me li ritrovassi davanti li manderei a zappare la terra, altro che forza Milan.
Appunto che sono in un forum del Milan scrivo queste cose, altrimenti se non me ne fregasse nulla non mi starei neppure a rodere il fegato per sta massa di scarsi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2015)

Voglio essere positivo,
quest'anno, paradossalmente dopo parecchi anni, abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene proprio contro le big
pareggi contro Inter e Roma, vittorie contro Napoli e Lazio, sconfitta di misura contro la Juve,

e poi ci aiuta anche la casistica, nel nostro campionato, di tanto in tanto, vince persino il Cesena,

Quoto chi afferma che in caso di prestazione positiva, sarà la scusante per i successivi millanta risultati di menta,

del tipo:

"Si, ci hanno triturato il Cesena e l'Empoli, ma è una casualità, visto che contro la Lazio abbiamo fatto benino"


----------



## Arturo Bandini (20 Gennaio 2015)

Sarà la partita di Menez.

Quando l'avversario se la gioca e crea spazi non ce n'è per nessuno. Se po fa... se po fa..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Gennaio 2015)

Anche se il momento non e' buono per i nostri colori, sopratutto questa settimana visto che veniamo da molte brutte prestazioni, sabato sera presente allo stadio! Forza ragazzi !


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Gennaio 2015)

Viste le ultime partite, farei giocare:

..................D. Lopez
Abate..Alex..Mexès..Armero (pressochè obbligata)
...Poli...Bonaventura...Van Ginkel
..Mastour...Nyang...ElShaarawi

Obiettivi in Campionato non ne esistono più, siamo onesti.
Almeno diamo fiducia ai giovani.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Viste le ultime partite, farei giocare:
> 
> ..................D. Lopez
> Abate..Alex..Mexès..Armero (pressochè obbligata)
> ...



sarei curioso di vedere sta formazione..ma impossibile!


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> quoto i primi 2 messaggi e voglio anche aggiungere una cosa: Tifo'o dici di non tifare contro. Ma in realtà proprio perchè si è tifosi del milan bisogna sperare in quello che c'è da sperare. Siamo tifosi del milan non di inzaghi.
> 
> Quali benefici dovrebbe portare una vittoria isolata sabato? 3 punti inutili, si allungherebbe solo l'agonia di tutti, inzaghi compreso
> 
> ...



credo che nessun vero tifoso milanista possa dire , dopo le ultime indecenti prestazioni , sono contento della squadra e di come sia guidata.

il forza milan deve essere inteso come incoraggiamento a cambiare qualsiasi cosa di questo andamento che essenzialmente ripudia quanto di buono sia stato fatto , in Italia e nel mondo , negli ultimi 20 anni.

non basta piu' dire siamo il milan e vinceremo.

bisogna dire *FORZA CAMBIAMO IL MILAN*


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Sono convinto che anche dopo due sconfitte su due con la Lazio non ci sara alcun esonero. Cosí come sono convinto che alla fine della stagione i nodi verranno comunque al pettine, si faranno i conti e Inzaghi non sarà più l'allenatore del Milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ovviamente continueremo a giocare con il mitico falso nueve Menez.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2015)

*Fronte Lazio: Mauri ha lavorato in gruppo. De Vrij ancora in palestra ed in forte dubbio per il Milan, data la fascite plantare.*


----------



## de sica (21 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Voglio essere positivo,
> quest'anno, paradossalmente dopo parecchi anni, abbiamo fatto abbastanza bene proprio contro le big
> pareggi contro Inter e Roma, vittorie contro Napoli e Lazio, sconfitta di misura contro la Juve,
> 
> ...



Si ma analizza le prestazioni! abbiamo sempre giocato di menta, a parte contro il napoli (che secondo me pensava già alla supercoppa). Alla prima contro la lazio, ci hanno massacrato però abbiamo vinto grazie al fondoschiena e all'essere cinici nelle uniche palle gol


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan:

Diego Lopez
Abate
Mexes
Alex
Armero
Poli
Montolivo
Muntari
Bonaventura
Cerci
Menez*


----------



## Jaqen (21 Gennaio 2015)

Che centrocampo!!


----------



## Denni90 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate
> ...



ma sulley nn è in coppa d'africa?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Gennaio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ma sulley nn è in coppa d'africa?



Troppo scarso 



Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate
> ...



Centrocampo pietoso. 3 giocatori lenti, 2 che non sanno fare un passaggio di 5 metri. Si sa gia come andra a finire, lanci lunghi a caso e sperare in un miracolo dei 3 davanti, classico modulo Inzaghi.

Meglio iniziare con Suso a centrocampo o arretrare nuovamente Bonaventura, ma vabbe, ormai cosa cambia


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate
> ...



E Suso? Ma è possibile che solo noi mettiamo i giocatori dopo mesi dall'arrivo?

Deve smaltire il jug lag


----------



## sion (21 Gennaio 2015)

prenderemo,purtroppo,una discreta piallata


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate
> ...


----------



## keepitterron (21 Gennaio 2015)

centrocampo da film horror e attacco improvvisato. con menez falso nove ancora una volta visto che tanto bene aveva fatto nelle precedenti x partite dove le abbiamo prese dietro le recchie pure dalla rappresentativa della parrocchia.
bene cosí. regaliamo anche alla lazio una giornata di calcio champagne (il loro)


----------



## 13-33 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che centrocampo!!


Dai il "capitano" in regia nel suo posto potra dare geometria e tempi di gioco iniziare la manovra !!!! Fiducia ragazzi


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate
> ...



Maledetto centrocampo a tre, maledetta testardaggine


----------



## Aragorn (21 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate
> ...



Con un simile centrocampo non avremo sicuramente problemi a imporre il nostro giuoooco


----------



## Sanji (21 Gennaio 2015)

Quando una disgrazia è già accaduta e non si può più mutare, non ci si dovrebbe permettere neanche il pensiero che le cose potevano andare diversamente o addirittura essere evitate: esso infatti aumenta il dolore fino a renderlo intollerabile. (Arthur Schopenhauer) 
Avanti così Pippo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2015)

Per stare in panchina che deve fare Menez, 4 autogol ?


Comunque sia continuo a pensare che non sia un problema di uomini


----------



## debbym86 (21 Gennaio 2015)

la formazione un po mi preoccupa...anzi abbastanza...però prego e spero tanto che ce la facciamo


----------



## Heaven (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ma è incredibile, el Shaarawy nell'ultima partita è stato migliore di cerci e Menez e panchiamo lui, e cosa più grave lo andiamo a sostituire con Bonaventura che a centrocampo è stato benissimo e mettiamo poli/muntari..

Comunque come sempre in questa stagione, speriamo che Menez sia in giornata e Lopez le pari tutte, sennò...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per stare in panchina che deve fare Menez, 4 autogol ?
> 
> 
> Comunque sia continuo a pensare che non sia un problema di uomini



Inviare delle email a Tassotti nella notte


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma è incredibile, el Shaarawy nell'ultima partita è stato migliore di cerci e Menez e panchiamo lui, e cosa più grave lo andiamo a sostituire con Bonaventura che a centrocampo è stato benissimo e mettiamo poli/muntari..
> 
> Comunque come sempre in questa stagione, speriamo che Menez sia in giornata e Lopez le pari tutte, sennò...


Io ormai ho perso le speranze di capire i ragionamenti di Inzaghi.Dice che dagli errori si impara e invece ricommette sempre gli stessi... È un caso disperato!


----------



## keepitterron (22 Gennaio 2015)

inzaghi ce la sta mettendo tutta per farsi cacciare.
non vi sono altre spiegazioni.


----------



## Arturo Bandini (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per stare in panchina che deve fare Menez, 4 autogol ?
> 
> 
> Comunque sia continuo a pensare che non sia un problema di uomini



Il calciatore con maggiore qualità tu lo lasceresti in panchina?? In una squadra che ne ha già così poca?

Dio santo.. mi vien da dire meno male che non ci sono allenatori come te in panca. 
Rivaluto Inzaghi


----------



## Dexter (22 Gennaio 2015)

Continua con sto centrocampo a 3...Non ho parole,è proprio ritardato altrimenti non si spiega. I nostri centrocampisti fanno PENA,si DEVE giocare col 4-2-3-1. A maggior ragione adesso che abbiamo anche Cerci e Suso. Non è un caso che Seedorf fece bene adottando tale sistema.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Gennaio 2015)

Muntari inamovibile, da Allegri ad Inzaghi. Mah.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per stare in panchina che deve fare Menez, 4 autogol ?
> 
> 
> Comunque sia continuo a pensare che non sia un problema di uomini



hai ragione, il problema è che l'alternativa è pazzini


----------



## Aron (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Continua con sto centrocampo a 3...Non ho parole,è proprio ritardato altrimenti non si spiega. I nostri centrocampisti fanno PENA,si DEVE giocare col 4-2-3-1. A maggior ragione adesso che abbiamo anche Cerci e Suso. Non è un caso che Seedorf fece bene adottando tale sistema.





La triste realtà è che non abbiamo i giocatori adatti nè per il 4-2-3-1 nè per il 4-3-3.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La triste realtà è che non abbiamo i giocatori adatti nè per il 4-2-3-1 nè per il 4-3-3.



Io giocherei cosi

4-4-2

Diego Lopez 
Abate Mexes Alex Armero
Cerci Montolivo De Jong Bonaventura
Menez El Shaarawy

tutta la qualità disponibile in campo, due esterni che devono tornare sempre e fare le due fasi alla grande, altrimenti cerci fa la punta e elsha esterno di sinistra con bonaventura che si sposta a destra, altra cosa importantissima non lasciare mai menez da solo la davanti, deve dialogare con qualcuno nella zona centrale..


----------



## sion (22 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io giocherei cosi
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...



ti quoto..ma non ha le palle lo pseudo allenatore di fare questa formazione


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Il calciatore con maggiore qualità tu lo lasceresti in panchina?? In una squadra che ne ha già così poca?
> 
> Dio santo.. mi vien da dire meno male che non ci sono allenatori come te in panca.
> Rivaluto Inzaghi



Bello il colpo di tacco l'ultima partita, Denis ringrazia, ahhhhh che qualità




Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hai ragione, il problema è che l'alternativa è pazzini



Sono arrivato al punto di tollerare anche la salma con l'11 pur di avere una punta


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bello il colpo di tacco l'ultima partita, Denis ringrazia, ahhhhh che qualità



e il bello che ne avrà fatti dopo altri tre o quattro con lo stesso risultato di far ripartire in contropiede l'atalanta, e la cosa incredibile è che quando sbaglia si ferma e si mette a dare la colpa ai compagni, quando non è in giornata questo atteggiamento lo paghiamo carissimo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bello il colpo di tacco l'ultima partita, Denis ringrazia, ahhhhh che qualità
> 
> 
> 
> ...



io non lo so ancora, uno non sai mai come gli gira, l'altro sei sicuro che farà pena almeno però difende il pallone e non lo perde la davanti..


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e il bello che ne avrà fatti dopo altri tre o quattro con lo stesso risultato di far ripartire in contropiede l'atalanta, e la cosa incredibile è che quando sbaglia si ferma e si mette a dare la colpa ai compagni, quando non è in giornata questo atteggiamento lo paghiamo carissimo..



Già, ogni tanto un bagno d'umiltà gli farebbe bene, invece gode di una misteriosa intoccabilità


----------



## keepitterron (22 Gennaio 2015)

pazzini ha segnato sempre quando schierato titolare.
fa girare meglio la squadra perché non ruba spazio e palle, fa salire la squadra, crea gli spazi che permettono alle ali di cercare la profonditá. si danna l'anima.
perché non dargli fiducia? non é che stiamo facendo faville senza di lui. anzi.

certo, le qualitá che ha menez pazzini se le sogna la notte, ma visto che menez non sa caricarsi l'intera squadra sulle spalle, almeno col pazzo vediamo un po' di gioco di squadra che con il francese non esiste.


----------



## Aron (22 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io giocherei cosi
> 
> 4-4-2
> 
> ...



Pensa che in quella formazione ne epurerei almeno sei. 
C'è qualità dei singoli e qualità potenziale...ma qualità di squadra e qualità effettiva ce n'è poca.


----------



## Aron (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Già, ogni tanto un bagno d'umiltà gli farebbe bene, invece gode di una misteriosa intoccabilità



Con la massima freddezza: non è da Milan. Come tanti altri della rosa attuale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pensa che in quella formazione ne epurerei almeno sei.
> C'è qualità dei singoli e qualità potenziale...ma qualità di squadra e qualità effettiva ce n'è poca.



ma la squadra questa è, pure io la maggior parte li terrei fuori ma quelli in panca sono ancora più scarsi


----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate
> ...



Qualità a centrocampo a palate


----------



## 666psycho (22 Gennaio 2015)

muntari ha credito senza limiti.... ma ha fatto una partita sopra il 6 quest'anno?? non ricordo una buona partita dalla stagione scorsa.... io piuttosto faccio giocare uno della primavera...


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate
> ...


una formazione da barricate per conservare lo 0-0


----------



## Aron (22 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma la squadra questa è



Quello è il dramma.

Inutile negarlo. C'è da rifondare. 
Non per forza con megacampioni, ma con una combinazione fatta di almeno un campione vero, delle piccole certezze alla Bonaventura, dei giovani interessanti e qualche over 28/over 30 che possa portare sia esperienza sia utilità in campo.
E naturalmente, un nuovo allenatore.


----------



## Tobi (22 Gennaio 2015)

Poli Muntari? Perfetto farò altro. Fin quando non avremo un centrocampo decente io partite non ne guardo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2015)

De Jong non c'è... speriamo che metta Monto centrale, non come l'altra volta che lo ha messo mezz'ala per far spazio a Essien...


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Gennaio 2015)

gazzetta dello sport di oggi, van ginkel: "sto bene, sono pronto per giocare"

in campo chi? poli e muntari, con essien pronto a subentrare


----------



## Arturo Bandini (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Già, ogni tanto un bagno d'umiltà gli farebbe bene, invece gode di una misteriosa intoccabilità



Se hai qualità e vuoi creare superiorità numerica quelle giocate le provi ed è normale che possono non riuscire.

Quello che non è normale è che poi con 2 passaggi l'avversario arriva in porta perchè non hai copertura alle spalle e i centrocampisti sono lentissimi. 

Guardati l'azione: De Jong è accanto a Dennis quando parte. Quando arriva in porta gli sta 30 metri dietro.

Ma di che state parlando..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Gennaio 2015)

Finalmente una partita in trasferta dove ci si può chiudere in difesa! 

Si scaldino tutti i difensori! Dai Munnez facci un tacco!


----------



## Arturo Bandini (22 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Finalmente una partita in trasferta dove ci si può chiudere in difesa!
> 
> Si scaldino tutti i difensori! Dai Munnez facci un tacco!



Eh Eh lo so lo so.. che ti piacerebbe vedere 11 Muntari in campo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Gennaio 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Il calciatore con maggiore qualità tu lo lasceresti in panchina?? In una squadra che ne ha già così poca?
> 
> Dio santo.. mi vien da dire meno male che non ci sono allenatori come te in panca.
> Rivaluto Inzaghi



Qualità al servizio degli avversari... io panchinerei Menez, ma in trasferta ci può stare il falso nove (ovviamente la lezione dell'Atalanta che ha giocato a S.Siro con Denis-Pinilla non è servita a nulla...!) 

alla fine ElSha è in panca per far giocare uno tra Poli e Muntari come già sottolineato altre volte


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2015)

.


----------



## Aron (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Poli Muntari? Perfetto farò altro. Fin quando non avremo un centrocampo decente io partite non ne guardo



Anche su questo punto...
Si è capito che Inzaghi non straveda per Van Ginkel, così come si è capito che non è quel giovane fuoriclasse che si pensava, anche perchè altrimenti sarebbe titolare fisso. Magari diventerà un grande giocatore, ma non nel breve termine.
Però...L'unica partita da titolare è stata contro l'Udinese, una partita senza fuochi d'artificio ma fatta con diligenza e serietà.
In questo Milan dove c'è stato spazio per Essien, una domanda è lecita: perchè non dare qualche chance in più a Van Ginkel?
Van Ginkel è così peggio di Essien? Inzaghi fa passare quasi questo pensiero, ma resta confinato dentro di lui.
Perchè comunque di partite pessime di Essien se ne ricordano abbastanza, di Van Ginkel non ce n'è nemmeno una.

Purtroppo Inzaghi ha gestito male troppe cose. Troppe.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Gennaio 2015)

Senza Menez, vorrei sapere chi dovrebbe fare gioco. Muntari? MontopassaggialdifensoreLivo? Poli l'inutile? 
Menez è l'unico che arretra a prendersi palla, se non giocasse lui probabilmente vedremmo un'intera partita che si svolge nella nostra trequarti difensiva.

Metti almeno un centrocampista buono e Menez puoi metterlo anche in tribuna, ma sperare in Menez fuori, solo perchè molte volte sbaglia, non ha senso. Almeno lui prova la giocata, gli altri, la mummia del Faraone e compagnia cantante sono dei fantasmi.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Già, ogni tanto un bagno d'umiltà gli farebbe bene, invece gode di una misteriosa intoccabilità



io non lo panchinerei ma non lo farei giocare prima punta... ovviamente alla prima finezza inutile sarebbe sempre da sostituire.


----------



## Arturo Bandini (22 Gennaio 2015)

.


----------



## Arturo Bandini (22 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Senza Menez, vorrei sapere chi dovrebbe fare gioco. Muntari? MontopassaggialdifensoreLivo? Poli l'inutile?
> Menez è l'unico che arretra a prendersi palla, se non giocasse lui probabilmente vedremmo un'intera partita che si svolge nella nostra trequarti difensiva.
> 
> Metti almeno un centrocampista buono e Menez puoi metterlo anche in tribuna, ma sperare in Menez fuori, solo perchè molte volte sbaglia, non ha senso. Almeno lui prova la giocata, gli altri, la mummia del Faraone e compagnia cantante sono dei fantasmi.



C'è sempre l'alternativa Bonera falso nueve....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Senza Menez, vorrei sapere chi dovrebbe fare gioco. Muntari? MontopassaggialdifensoreLivo? Poli l'inutile?
> Menez è l'unico che arretra a prendersi palla, se non giocasse lui probabilmente vedremmo un'intera partita che si svolge nella nostra trequarti difensiva.
> 
> Metti almeno un centrocampista buono e Menez puoi metterlo anche in tribuna, ma sperare in Menez fuori, solo perchè molte volte sbaglia, non ha senso. Almeno lui prova la giocata, gli altri, la mummia del Faraone e compagnia cantante sono dei fantasmi.



La regia per gli avversari  "mettiti dietro a Menez che te la passa di tacco!" ... "appena ha palla Menez, raddoppiate tutti su di lui, tanto non la passa!" "ce la regala!  "


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La regia per gli avversari  "mettiti dietro a Menez che te la passa di tacco!" ... "appena ha palla Menez, raddoppiate tutti su di lui, tanto non la passa!" "ce la regala!  "



Dai ragazzi quest'anno menez ci ha fatto vincere più di una partita quest'anno. Senza di lui saremmo sottotterra.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La regia per gli avversari  "mettiti dietro a Menez che te la passa di tacco!" ... "appena ha palla Menez, raddoppiate tutti su di lui, tanto non la passa!" "ce la regala!  "



Probabilmente diranno davvero così, forse perchè è l'unico che può sbagliare, dato che gli altri o hanno i piedi in cartongesso e non rischiano niente o semplicemente la passano dietro a Diego Lopez perchè hanno il coraggio di un neonato.
Quando sei l'unico che sa giocare a calcio in una squadra è frustrante, Menez il 90% delle partite ha predicato nel deserto, fra centrocampisti fermi come statue di marmo ed esterni mammolette che fanno i centometristi sulla linea laterale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io non lo panchinerei ma non lo farei giocare prima punta... ovviamente alla prima finezza inutile sarebbe sempre da sostituire.



Dopo l'ultima prestazione la panchina la merita lui, non Cerci, non Jack e non Stephan.


Poi potrà partire titolare mille altre volte, ma se lo riproponiamo dopo una prestazione così....


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2015)

*[MENTION=1731]Arturo Bandini[/MENTION] e [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] Basta ragazzi. Avete gli mp per le questioni personali!!!*


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Momento... momento moooomentooooooo 

Poli e Muntari ? 
Poli e Muntari ? 

no ma veramente ?? io non ne posso più veramente..menomale che domani suono così non vedo partita perché so già che saranno copiose bestemmie ....


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Gennaio 2015)

*Probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta*



La differenza di qualita a centrocampo e imbarazzante.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta*



Rami é squalificato?? abbiamo un centrocampo da paura... piuttosto farei giocare Van Ginkel... o anche jack con spazio al faraone. Meno male che a loro manca Felipe anderson... cmq questo mi sa che la vinciamo... lo sento!


----------



## Aron (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La differenza di qualita a centrocampo e imbarazzante.



Anche in attacco, pur l'assenza di Felipe Anderson.

Questa rosa è stata troppo sopravvalutata. Poi un conto è finchè gli errori di sottovalutazione/sopravvalutazione si fanno tra tifosi, ma la proprietà e la società dovevano avere molta più accortezza a sparare cose del tipo "grandi parametri zero, gap colmato con la Juve" e così via.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La differenza di qualita a centrocampo e imbarazzante.



Ma no. Il centrocampo della Lazio è scarso uguale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma no. Il centrocampo della Lazio è scarso uguale.



Parolo mi piace molto piu di Poli, Mauri e meglio di Muntari. Si puo dire che Montolivo e meglio di Ledesma, ma al momento non lo dimostra minimamente


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Parolo mi piace molto piu di Poli, Mauri e meglio di Muntari. Si puo dire che Montolivo e meglio di Ledesma, ma al momento non lo dimostra minimamente



Si ma non vorrei nessuno di questi al Milan, manco come riserva. Il nostro centrocampo è scarso, c'è poco da dire, ma quello odierno della Lazio non mi sembra migliore.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La differenza di qualita a centrocampo e imbarazzante.



Quel momento imbarazzante in cui Mauri 50enne da le piste a tutti i tuoi centrocampisti


----------



## Jaqen (23 Gennaio 2015)

Il centrocampo della Lazio è scandaloso al momento, la differenza è chi sta in panchina. Pioli è un allenatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2015)

*Sarà Mazzoleni l'arbitro di Lazio-Milan.*


----------



## zico (23 Gennaio 2015)

purtroppo 3-0 per loro sicuramente candreva fa un gol..... e non pensate che finita questa partita cambi qualcosa......


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2015)

A quanto pare non vedro sta partita....che sfortuna.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2015)

*I convocati del Milan: c'è Suso
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Agazzi, Diego Lopez.

DIFENSORI: Abate, Albertazzi, Alex, Mexes, Armero, Zaccardo, De Santis, Calabria.

CENTROCAMPISTI: Essien, Montolivo, Muntari, Poli, Suso, Van Ginkel.

ATTACCANTI: Cerci, El Shaarawy, Menez, Bonaventura, Pazzini.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: c'è Suso
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Agazzi, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...



se si fa male un centrale siamo nella melma, c'è il rischio di vedere zaccardo in campo.


----------



## Aron (23 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se si fa male un centrale siamo nella melma, c'è il rischio di vedere zaccardo in campo.



A questo punto non cambierebbe niente.
Contro la Lazio è una sconfitta scontata, tanto quanto lo era quella con l'Atalanta.

Bisogna cambiare.


----------



## Dexter (23 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho capito perchè devono giocare Poli e Muntari insieme. CHIUNQUE sposterebbe Bonaventura a centrocampo e schiererebbe El Shaarawy che non è CR7 ma meglio che far giocare quei due insieme è.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perchè devono giocare Poli e Muntari insieme. CHIUNQUE sposterebbe Bonaventura a centrocampo e schiererebbe El Shaarawy che non è CR7 ma meglio che far giocare quei due insieme è.



La penso come te.
ElSha è stato uno dei meno peggio contro l'Atalanta. I peggiori a furor di popolo sono stati Menez e Montolivo.
Loro sono in campo, ElSha no.
A mio parere ci dev'essere sotto qualcosa.
Forse aveva ragione quel forumista che scriveva che fosse stato sgamato in discoteca.


----------



## Dexter (23 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> La penso come te.
> ElSha è stato uno dei meno peggio contro l'Atalanta. I peggiori a furor di popolo sono stati Menez e Montolivo.
> Loro sono in campo, ElSha no.
> A mio parere ci dev'essere sotto qualcosa.
> Forse aveva ragione quel forumista che scriveva che fosse stato sgamato in discoteca.


Ma no,Inzaghi ha semplicemente paura di prenderne più di 3 e quindi schiera 3 mediani. Lui punta al pareggio col Torino,figuriamoci in casa della Lazio.


----------



## keepitterron (23 Gennaio 2015)

ma quale pareggio? ha detto che giocheremo con la bava alla bocca!
tipo zombie, capito come?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2015)

La probabile formazione:


----------



## Ian.moone (23 Gennaio 2015)

Giocano con le riserve
Se non vinciamo meglio che ci sotterriamo


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Giocano con le riserve
> Se non vinciamo meglio che ci sotterriamo



A me pare che la Lazio abbia schierato i titolari!Felipe Anderson a parte che è infortunato (per nostra fortuna)


----------



## walter 22 (23 Gennaio 2015)

keepitterron ha scritto:


> ma quale pareggio? ha detto che giocheremo con la bava alla bocca!
> tipo zombie, capito come?


----------



## Ian.moone (23 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me pare che la Lazio abbia schierato i titolari!Felipe Anderson a parte che è infortunato (per nostra fortuna)



Ha mai visto giocare la lazio?
Riserve non per turnover ma per infortuni; ma sempre riserve sono (nostro vantaggio)

Coppia centrale, terzino sinistro, centrocampista centrale e centrocampista sinistro, attaccante esterno.
De vrij, bradhfield, biglia, lulic, felipe anderson

Dici poco?


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Ha mai visto giocare la lazio?
> Riserve non per turnover ma per infortuni; ma sempre riserve sono (nostro vantaggio)
> 
> Coppia centrale, terzino sinistro, centrocampista centrale e centrocampista sinistro, attaccante esterno.
> ...



Non seguo la squadra dei fascisti.Io ho letto i nomi (non conosco tutti gli ruoli dei giocatori dei fascisti) e ho pensato che fossero quasi tutti i titolari.
Pardon,errore mio


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Non credo proprio che Keita starà in panca.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione:



Vedere schierato muntari mi rattrista molto (tra l'altro evitabilissimo). Vedo la società toccare il fondo con questa scelta nonché creato un precedente pericoloso. 
Sarò un bigotto, ma il rispetto delle regole è fondamentale e inzaghi ha perso completamente la mia stima come allenatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione:



Contro una Lazio del genere il Milan normale ne farebbe 4. Un Milan normale....


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Gennaio 2015)

stravinceremo alla grandissima.

ho gia' pronto un calendario turco tanto per cambiare i nomi alle bestammie.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo la GDS, Muntari dovrebbe andare in panchina, per dare spazio a Van Ginkel.*


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GDS, Muntari dovrebbe andare in panchina, per dare spazio a Van Ginkel.*



speriamo! Muntari non deve più vedere il campo!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2015)

ci manca giusto di farci umiliare da una squadra che usa il nostro stesso modulo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ci manca giusto di farci umiliare da una squadra che usa il nostro stesso modulo



anche il Sassuolo aveva usato il 4-3-3

con VanGinkel al posto di Muntari le cose cambiano di molto, ma i nostri 3 davanti sono praticamente tutti fuoriruolo

Cataldi (esterno/trequartista e nazionale Under21) sarebbe all'esordio, correrà il doppio dei nostri, per me potrebbe essere la sorpresa della giornata


----------



## colcuoresivince (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma vogliamo parlare di muntari che viene trattato come un top player che può sbraitare e fare scenate ma è comunque in campo?
Neanche se fosse CR7


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

*Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:

Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.

Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*


----------



## Dexter (24 Gennaio 2015)

Van Ginkel titolare strano, una mossa buona di Inzaghi. ..sarà un'imposizione esterna!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2015)

Poli, Montolivo e Van Ginkel? Nemmeno un piccolo Essien?? Impossibile


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*


 [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] 
Voi non quotate mai le formazioni. Quotate le formazioni se volete parlare di formazione. Oppure vi prendente un ban di una settimana.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Speriamo sia confermato l'ingresso di Van Ginkel al posto di uno dei due cadaveri che si chiamano Essien e Muntari


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*



dai sembra una buona formazione, siamo scarsi però la formazione ci sta


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2015)

a me della lazio fa paura solo mauri


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Il fenomeno VanGinkel ? Uauuu


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Van Ginkel titolare strano, una mossa buona di Inzaghi. ..sarà un'imposizione esterna!



Tutor galliani?


----------



## Dexter (24 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tutor galliani?



O il Chelsea.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*



.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2015)

Non riesco a capire perché giochi con Van Ginkel.
Non gli ha mai dato fiducia e adesso quando si dovrebbe giocare mezza stagione... Lo fa giocare titolare. Perché?


----------



## gianluca1193 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire perché giochi con Van Ginkel.
> Non gli ha mai dato fiducia e adesso quando si dovrebbe giocare mezza stagione... Lo fa giocare titolare. Perché?



Perchè è in difficoltà, non ci sta capendo nulla e sta tentando l'ennesima carta, sperando nella botta di fortuna.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

cheeee paura mi fa, Candreva, Mauri, Klose eeeee Parolo..... Klose e Parooolooo


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Perchè è in difficoltà, non ci sta capendo nulla e sta tentando l'ennesima carta, sperando nella botta di fortuna.



Esatto

Ho aperto un topic a proposito.

Penso sia il peggior allenatore al Mondo. Davvero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Io Keita al fantacalcio l'ho messo comunque, gli bastano 10' per purgarci.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io Keita al fantacalcio l'ho messo comunque, gli bastano 10' per purgarci.



io non ho messo klose, anche se penso che segna sicuro


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=1483]Tifoso Di Tastiera[/MENTION] vogliamo provare a giocare a bingo ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1483]Tifoso Di Tastiera[/MENTION] vogliamo provare a giocare a bingo ?



 Ma certo, dai  Anche se devo dire che questa formazione quasi, quasi ci sta. Ovviamente ci sono i soliti sbagli(modulo e ruolo di Bonaventura) ma parlando di Inzaghi andarci talmente vicino e gia un miracolo.

I miei:
- Infortunio Van Ginkel
- Gol di Candreva(da fuori area)
- Cross di Abate dietro la porta
- Cross decenti di Armero che pero non trovano un attaccante
- Mauri che passa Montolivo camminando
- partita scarsa di Montolivo
- Attaccanti isolati(con doppia fase di Bonaventura)
- Squadra troppo bassa 
- Entra Muntari
- Ammonizione Muntari
e un po di ottimismo: - Menez procura e segna un rigore

Hai altri da aggiungere?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma certo, dai  Anche se devo dire che questa formazione quasi, quasi ci sta. Ovviamente ci sono i soliti sbagli(modulo e ruolo di Bonaventura) ma parlando di Inzaghi andarci talmente vicino e gia un miracolo.
> 
> I miei:
> - Infortunio Van Ginkel
> ...



-Diego Lopez inquadrato dopo il ventitreesimo miracolo che ha una faccia del "Ma chi me l'ha fatto fare ?"

-Alex si rompe dopo mezz'ora e un cambio se ne va.

-Suso si scalda tutto il secondo tempo e all'80' torna a sedere.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*



.


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Gennaio 2015)

- non si sa' come facciamo un gol dopo 5 min. e stiamo in difesa per gli altri 90.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

questa la vinciamo! lo sento! Forza Milan!


----------



## sanguegranata (24 Gennaio 2015)

mi presento. sono un papà col figlio milanista. io, come da nick, sono del toro. scrivo per mio figlio che è in ansia per il milan. lui dice di scrivere: FORZA MILAN SEMPRE


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> -Diego Lopez inquadrato dopo il ventitreesimo miracolo che ha una faccia del "Ma chi me l'ha fatto fare ?"
> 
> -Alex si rompe dopo mezz'ora e un cambio se ne va.
> *
> -Suso si scalda tutto il secondo tempo e all'80' torna a sedere.*



Scontato!


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2015)

Per assurdo questa sera siamo capaci di vincere, la Lazio è fin troppo gasata, noi fin troppo demoralizzati. Può esser la classica partita inaspettata.


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma certo, dai  Anche se devo dire che questa formazione quasi, quasi ci sta. Ovviamente ci sono i soliti sbagli(modulo e ruolo di Bonaventura) ma parlando di Inzaghi andarci talmente vicino e gia un miracolo.
> 
> I miei:
> - Infortunio Van Ginkel
> ...





rido anche se ci sarebbe da pinagere perche molto probabilmente sara come hai scritto.

avrei aggiunto il nemmeno quotato gol preso su calcio da fermo


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Questa è la classica partita in cui vinciamo o pareggiamo, comunque giocheremo decentemente.
Poi torneremo a far piangere col Parma in casa, per non parlare dello Juventus Stadium.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> mi presento. sono un papà col figlio milanista. io, come da nick, sono del toro. scrivo per mio figlio che è in ansia per il milan. lui dice di scrivere: FORZA MILAN SEMPRE



benvenuti, dispiace che ci trovate in un momento un 'po' negativo


----------



## Aragorn (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Seguirò la partita solo per vedere se van Ginkel è davvero tanto più scarso di Essien e Poli. Comunque ha ragione Ang, questa partita non la perdiamo di sicuro. Ruberemo il classico pareggino che consentirà a Berlusconi & C di continuare a sfasare la realtà.


----------



## sanguegranata (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> benvenuti, dispiace che ci trovate in un momento un 'po' negativo



a metà. mi spiego. scrivo con mio figlio malato di milanismo acuto. ha solo 12 anni per cui non lo lascio solo sul forum.

io sono granata. e direi che siam messi mooooooooolto peggio di voi


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> a metà. mi spiego. scrivo con mio figlio malato di milanismo acuto. ha solo 12 anni per cui non lo lascio solo sul forum.
> 
> io sono granata. e direi che siam messi mooooooooolto peggio di voi



Diciamo, la scorsa volta dire che ci avete preso a pallate è poco 

PS: Benvenuti


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze di Lazio-Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Sinceramente non so neanche più perchè guardo le partite,forse è masochismo. 
Comunque sono curiosa di vedere cosa combinerà Justin Bieber l'oggetto misterioso,e di vedere il riscaldamento di un Suso che non entrerà mai. Appena finisce potrei pure cambiare e guardare C'è posta per te,tanto i fazzoletti per le lacrime li avrò accanto già per il Milan. xD


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Gennaio 2015)

Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; Cerci, Menez, Bonaventura.

Ecco,la cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che alla fine questa formazione non è neanche così male. La difesa,eccetto Armero,permette tranquillamente di affrontare la Serie A in modo dignitoso. L'attacco è ottimo. Il centrocampo è l'anello debole,ma non è neanche così scarso da essere preso a pallonate dall'Atalanta. 

Ora,escludendo i discorsi da Capitan Ovvio del tipo "eeeh ma una volta giocavamo con Pirlo,Seedorf e Gattuso",la cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che con un allenatore normodotato potremmo quantomeno giocarcela.
Invece abbiamo una squadra fisicamente a terra,demoralizzata e che ha mollato l'allenatore.


----------



## sanguegranata (24 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Diciamo, la scorsa volta dire che ci avete preso a pallate è poco
> 
> PS: Benvenuti



vedete di vincere altrimenti mi tocca tirargli su il morale. a volte lo porto a san siro

il mio piccolo mi dice di scrivere: FORZA MILAN!

a dopo


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

*Nel Milan fuori Cerci dentro El Shaarawy

**Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.

Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; El Shaarawy, Menez, Bonaventura.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nel Milan fuori Cerci dentro El Shaarawy
> 
> **Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; El Shaarawy, Menez, Bonaventura.*




Clamoroso. Si conosce il motivo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Clamoroso. Si conosce il motivo?



Senz'altro strascichi della litigata con Abate


----------



## mr.wolf (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Clamoroso. Si conosce il motivo?


Abate colpisce ancora


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nel Milan fuori Cerci dentro El Shaarawy
> 
> **Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; El Shaarawy, Menez, Bonaventura.*


Pare ci sia De Vrij...


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Senz'altro strascichi della litigata con Abate



Vorrei dire di più, ma potete fare due più due.
Inzaghi voleva Cerci.
Inzaghi non fa giocare Cerci.
Strano, no?

Osvaldo all'Inter dava problemi a chiunque e Mancini ha avuto il buon senso di dire basta.

Per me l'anno prossimo ci sarà una grossa rivoluzione della rosa, a prescindere dalla qualità dei nuovi arrivi. E l'attacco non farà eccezione.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

vuole proprio perdere, cosa c'entra El Shaarawy con questa partita...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (24 Gennaio 2015)

Cerci viene tenuto a riposo per la partita di martedì, non è ancora in grado di reggere fisicamente 2 partite a settimana


----------



## ucraino (24 Gennaio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non so neanche più perchè guardo le partite,forse è masochismo.
> Comunque sono curiosa di vedere cosa combinerà Justin Bieber l'oggetto misterioso,e di vedere il riscaldamento di un Suso che non entrerà mai. Appena finisce potrei pure cambiare e guardare C'è posta per te,tanto i fazzoletti per le lacrime li avrò accanto già per il Milan. xD



Per me suso non lo farà nemmeno scaldare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vorrei dire di più, ma potete fare due più due.
> Inzaghi voleva Cerci.
> Inzaghi non fa giocare Cerci.
> Strano, no?
> ...





Comunque e ovvio che sia in campo che in spogliatoio ogni giocatore fa come li pare


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Formazioni ufficiali:

*LAZIO*: Marchetti; Basta, De Vrij, Cana, Radu; Cataldi, Biglia, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri._A disposizione_: Berisha, Strakosha, Cavanda, Konko, Pereirinha, Mauricio, Onazi, Ledesma, Ederson, Gonzalez, Keita, Djordjevic._All._: *Pioli*.



*MILAN*: Diego Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Alex, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, Van Ginkel; Bonaventura, Menez, El Shaarawy._A disposizione_: Abbiati, Agazzi, Albertazzi, Zaccardo, De Santis, Calabria, Essien, Muntari, Suso, Cerci, Pazzini._All._: *Inzaghi*.


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vuole proprio perdere, cosa c'entra El Shaarawy con questa partita...



Fermo restando che per me Inzaghi non vincerà più una partita, avrei comunque voluto vedere Pazzini più Menez e Bonaventura sugli esterni. 
La fascia sinistra di stasera sarà quella dove probabilmente la Lazio troverà il maggior numero di varchi.
Armero-Van Ginkel-El Shaarawy è una linea molto molto ballerina. Sarebbe stato meglio mettere Poli a sinistra e Van Ginkel a destra per dare più equilibrio.


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nel Milan fuori Cerci dentro El Shaarawy
> 
> **Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; El Shaarawy, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Bella formazione. 

Questa è la prima occasione di fare una buona prestazione. E non sto scherzando.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nel Milan fuori Cerci dentro El Shaarawy
> 
> **Lazio (4-3-3): Marchetti; Basta, Cana, Radu, Cavanda; Onazi, Ledesma, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Alex, Mexes, Armero; Poli, Montolivo, van Ginkel; El Shaarawy, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Cerci ancora fuori mentre le altre schierano subito i nuovi. Non ho parole.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cerci ancora fuori mentre le altre schierano subito i nuovi. Non ho parole.



Cerci l'ultima partita era in condizioni imbarazzanti...


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Cerci l'ultima partita era in condizioni imbarazzanti...



Sì è vero ma anche El Shaarawy non è da meno. Comunque avrei tolto uno dei mediani.


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Cerci l'ultima partita era in condizioni imbarazzanti...



noi prendiamo *solo* giocatori in condizioni imbarazzanti.

gli altri invece no .....chissaperche'.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Su Sky stanno facendo un analisi imbarazzante della nostra situazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> *LAZIO*: Marchetti; Basta, De Vrij, Cana, Radu; Cataldi, Biglia, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri._A disposizione_: Berisha, Strakosha, Cavanda, Konko, Pereirinha, Mauricio, Onazi, Ledesma, Ederson, Gonzalez, Keita, Djordjevic._All._: *Pioli*.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> *LAZIO*: Marchetti; Basta, De Vrij, Cana, Radu; Cataldi, Biglia, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri._A disposizione_: Berisha, Strakosha, Cavanda, Konko, Pereirinha, Mauricio, Onazi, Ledesma, Ederson, Gonzalez, Keita, Djordjevic._All._: *Pioli*.
> 
> ...


Contro di noi recuperano sempre tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> *LAZIO*: Marchetti; Basta, De Vrij, Cana, Radu; Cataldi, Biglia, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri._A disposizione_: Berisha, Strakosha, Cavanda, Konko, Pereirinha, Mauricio, Onazi, Ledesma, Ederson, Gonzalez, Keita, Djordjevic._All._: *Pioli*.
> 
> ...



Cerci è stato fatto fuori dal gruppo e Inzaghi si è adeguato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Praticamente a sky stanno insultando giustamente il milan da 20 minuti .


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Su Sky stanno facendo un analisi imbarazzante della nostra situazione.


Costacurta e lo juventino faceva fatica ad andare fine in fondo hanno iniziato a dar le colpe pero si sanno fermato... poi il podio de punti e una beffa clamorosa Seedorf davanti a tutti !!!


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

non la vedo. Tanto Candreva o su rigore o in altro modo ci purga sicuramente.
Prevedo ALMENO un rigore.
E secondo me non finisce nemmeno in 11vs11

Uscite con amici e fidanzate. Non la vedete. Non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Praticamente a sky stanno insultando giustamente il milan da 20 minuti .



Dicendo cosa?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

questa era una partita per Pazzini IMHO...
per quanto io lo schifi, questa è la partita che vinci se hai una prima punta dentro.

Se è serata per Menez possiamo portare a casa un punticino, altrimenti....


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> questa era una partita per Pazzini IMHO...
> per quanto io lo schifi, questa è la partita che vinci se hai una prima punta dentro.
> 
> Se è serata per Menez possiamo portare a casa un punticino, altrimenti....



Come sempre d'altronde.....


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> *LAZIO*: Marchetti; Basta, De Vrij, Cana, Radu; Cataldi, Biglia, Parolo; Candreva, Klose, Mauri._A disposizione_: Berisha, Strakosha, Cavanda, Konko, Pereirinha, Mauricio, Onazi, Ledesma, Ederson, Gonzalez, Keita, Djordjevic._All._: *Pioli*.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Morghot (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vado a prepararmi per i soliti 90 minuti di incazzature e rassegnazioni varie


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Spero soltanto in una prestazione dignitosa.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Avrei messo De Jong al posto di Poli e Pazzini al posto di Menez.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Forza Milan!


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

Forza Milan! sempre e cmq!


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

avrei arretrato jack al posto di poli e messo dentro cerci..


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dormolivo


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia. Cominciano bene...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mi sembra rigore


----------



## sanguegranata (24 Gennaio 2015)

simulazione


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Già 2 gialli insensati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dormolivo....no dai. Mi viene voglia di spegnere subito


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Madonna Montolivo


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che gol Menez! Sempre e solo lui


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Gennaio 2015)

eccolooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Menez


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

non ci credo  che gol casuale


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

1-0 grande Menez!


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

e vai!


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che srupido Basta ma bravo Menez a recuperare e scappare. Bravo Jeremy e sono 10!


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Azione provata e riprovata in allenamento, bravo Inzaghi


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2015)

l'unico modo che abbiamo di segnare : fa tutto menez


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vai Menez


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Gennaio 2015)

elsha troppo frenetico.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Questa gara finira in 9 contro 9


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

armero...


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quanti ammoniti abbiamo già......


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Poli in versione Muntari


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

So già 3 gialli mamma mia.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

stasera ci scappa l'ennesima espulsione stagionale. 

spero che adesso non riinizino subito le barricate.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vabbe arbitraggio ridicolo, entrata perfetta di Van Ginkel

EDIT: E nessun cartellino per Klose, vabbe...


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mexes ha più tatuaggi che capelli


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Gennaio 2015)

Abate in 15 minuti è riuscito a sbagliare tutto.


----------



## Heaven (24 Gennaio 2015)

Armero è improponibile


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo sparati


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

I nostri schemi su palle inattive sono fantastici, bravi.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Boh su mediaset continuano a dire che era rigore per la Lazio ma a me sinceramente. ...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Montolivo sparati



Capitan Carisma


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tutti indietro, palla a Menez e pregare.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fortuna che questi sono degli asini


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mado


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Diegone miooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Diego lopez.. quanti gol ci ha salavato


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Grandissimo Lopez male Mexes.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Boh su mediaset continuano a dire che era rigore per la Lazio ma a me sinceramente. ...



Onestamente secondo me poteva starci. C'era un tocco.

Comunque c'era anche il doppio-giallo su Radu a sto punto. In generale 'l arbitraggio e disastroso, sbaglia un po tutto ora, ma proprio tutto


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Male el Mummia


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Con Abbiati eravamo in zona retrocessione.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

E figuriamoci se el shaarawy


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ci prendono a pallonate. Fortuna che non segnano.


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Praterie


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ancora Klose.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Stiamo giocando davvero male.. gol casuale..

Ci segna il dinosauro Closed tra poco


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Gennaio 2015)

La linea armero-van ginkel è da cambiare.


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ormai tutte le partite il canovaccio è uguale.


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

non c'è lo straccio di un gioco


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Diego Lopez! Grandissimo!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia Lopez


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Diego ti amo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Miracolo Diego!!! Difesa imbarazzante


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che portiere!


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Diegoneeeeeeeeeeeeee cosa ha preso!!!!!!


----------



## Heaven (24 Gennaio 2015)

Questo è il Milan 2014/15


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Schiaffi in faccia pure dalla lazietta


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

se continua cosi arriva il pareggio...


----------



## walter 22 (24 Gennaio 2015)

che sofferenza


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Uno dei migliori portieri che abbiamo mai avuto. Lo dico già dopo 6 mesi! È fantastico!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fallo nettissimo su Menez.


----------



## vota DC (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Uno dei migliori portieri che abbiamo mai avuto. Lo dico già dopo 6 mesi! È fantastico!



Purtroppo stando qua con i compagni che giocano contro si rovina un sacco le statistiche: più di un gol a partita mi pare.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma leva sto 92


----------



## Ciachi (24 Gennaio 2015)

Alex imbarazzante!!!


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Madonna. Fortuna che hanno i piedi storti.


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Alex si sta facendo infilare da tutte le parti.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che palla che aveva dato Monto.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi stai zitto che confondi i giocatori


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Doveva esserci De Jong che nessuno difende decentemente in mezzo.


----------



## walter 22 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Inzaghi stai zitto che confondi i giocatori


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma perché mi ostino a guardare questo scempio di squadra


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma come mai l'asino è in panchina? Era stato espulso...


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2015)

partita ideale per Menez ma poi dietro non sanno giocare col pallone, non possono tenere palla


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Gennaio 2015)

Non la sto vedendo, come stiamo giocando?


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come mai l'asino è in panchina? Era stato espulso...



La Lazio avrà fatto ricorso.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma che cross fa?


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Bravo ma cross di melma.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cosa fa


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non la sto vedendo, come stiamo giocando?



Che domanda  il solito schifo, la Lazio ci sta prendendo a schiaffi in faccia


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che cosa fa el Mummia?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come mai l'asino è in panchina? Era stato espulso...



E solamente in diffida


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non la sto vedendo, come stiamo giocando?



Come al solito...


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ehhh evviva i partiti anti de jong, è proprio inutile, fa solo i passaggetti


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sta giocando malissimo oggi Mexes.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Io non ho il coraggio di vederla.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Un si fa due passaggi di fila...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Scusate, ma e possibile che fino adesso abbiamo fatto un tiro? non in porta, no, in totale


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Menez si può pure levare il suo per oggi lo ha fatto


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Bonaventura non deve più giocare esterno di attacco a dx..... non vive a stare e rende meno della metà


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiamo un sedere assurdo


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che strazio ragazzi


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che bravo Jack.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Bravo jack


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

A parte il gol casual di Menez il nulla assoluto in fase offensiva... Pero la Lazio ha sbagliare cosi tanto davanti prendera il secondo in contro piede.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma l'inutile Poli sta giocando???


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Madonna. Ogni volta che attaccano rischiano di fare gol.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma l'inutile Poli sta giocando???



Ogni tanto si nota che sbaglio un passaggio


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Armero e candreva


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fotocopia partita col Torino


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quell'omuncolo in panchina non si vergogna?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Il tacco immancabile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Menez, sempre sti maledetti tocchi di tacco


Armero, non commento nemmeno


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Schemi alla viva il parroco, palloni buttati in tribuna a gogo.


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cosa fa mexes


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Questo per me e rigore NETTO. Mexes e matto, incredibile


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2015)

errore tra errore, questi ragazzi stanno veramente male, semplicemente non possono tenere palla e cosi ci rimontano sempre e ovunque


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Godo.


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

mamma mia Mexes in area


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Rigore netto.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Questo era rigore dannato meccess


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mexes sta facendo solo danni


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Con una fortuna del genere no possiamo perdere !!!


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

*Lazio Milan 0-1 fine PT *


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

partita che ricorda quella col toro. 

vantaggio immeritato e loro che ci stanno mettendo sotto alla grande.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Wow dai commenti sembra la classica partita vomitevole degli ultimi tempi dove non si riesce a fare un'azione o 2 passaggi di fila. A quanto pare non mi perdo nulla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

1 tiro e stiamo vincendo, 2 miracoli di Diego Lopez e poco di positivo. Sembra Torino-Milan


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma è possibile che gli arbitri ci aiutino sempre quando non serve a niente?


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fotocopia partita Torino. Una parola: vergogna. Siamo in 11 questa volta e giochiamo come col Torino che eravamo in 10.


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

abbaglio clamoroso di Mazzoleni,ci sta andando bene


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

Stiamo vincendo ladrando. Un tiro in porta con regalo di basta e per il resto zero. Massacrati da una lazio troppo sprecona


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> 1 tiro e stiamo vincendo, 2 miracoli di Diego Lopez e poco di positivo. Sembra Torino-Milan


È Torino-Milan ma siamo in 11 e giochiamo lo stesso di male


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Armero farà la stessa fine di de sciglio così poi Pippo procederà al cambio menex/irreprensibile


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2015)

solito tiro a segno fino alla mezz'ora poi in un modo o nell'altro abbiamo imposto un ritmo da partita dei pulcini, bah


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

vantaggio immeritatissimo


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dobbiamo giocare piu alti. Come si può pensare di creare azioni giocando con gli attaccanti a 60 metri dalla porta


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> La Lazio avrà fatto ricorso.



Voto 10 per questa!


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2015)

45 minuti di continuazione di quello che abbiamo visto contro il Sassuolo, Torino e Atalanta

Lopez salvando quello che puo
Difesa insecura
Centrocampo inesistente
Ataco abulico


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Primo tempo, come sempre, da dimenticare.


----------



## walter 22 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Potevamo fare alcune ripartenze pericolose ed invece si fermano e la passano indietro o sono talmente lenti ed incapaci da farsi rubare subito palla


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Non c'è proprio gioco. Ma prima almeno facevamo tiri, c'era gioco e ora? Non c'è nulla. @Inzaghiout. Deve fare esperienza. Non è per niente pronto.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Madò che tortura. Sempre la solita solfa. Sembra di giocare contro il Barca, con i biancocelesti che sbucano da ogni dove. Non abbiamo schemi e ci affidiamo ad una sola cosa: palla a Menez e c'abbracciamo!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2015)

ah e armero la partita non la finisce, giocatore incommentabile


----------



## Morghot (24 Gennaio 2015)

lazio sprecona e noi inguardabili come al solito, ringraziamo basta e preghiamo, non per questa partita ma per il milan che davvero non posso rischiare di addormentarmi ad ogni partita che facciamo, assurdo quanto facciamo schifo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ho visto i nostri fare più di 3 passaggi di fila una manciata di volte, non di più. La Lazio ci sta veramente piallando e stiamo vincendo per fortuna. Rasentiamo il ridicolo.
Squadre di Lega Pro giocano meglio di noi.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

ma perché giocare così bassi ? perché fare il golletto e poi difendersi 85 minuti ?


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi malissimo Mexes. Anche Armero male che ha giocato ben 2/3 partite poi morto. Lo dicevo io, era meglio Constant e Armero è un cesso.


----------



## davoreb (24 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo la squadra che gioca peggio in Serie A!


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2015)

la lazio merita il pareggio, e anzi merita pure di vincere.
stiamo "giocando" come sempre... tutti dietro alla palla e buttiamola in avanti per menez.


salvo solo il grande capitano che finalmente e tornato nel suo ruolo.
la differenza con de jong si vede troppo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2015)

Zero azioni costruite anche in questo primo tempo.
Sono tre partite e mezzo che conteggio nessuna azione fluida costruita con gioco.


----------



## walter 22 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ho visto i nostri fare più di 3 passaggi di fila una manciata di volte, non di più. La Lazio ci sta veramente piallando e stiamo vincendo per fortuna. Rasentiamo il ridicolo.
> Squadre di Lega Pro giocano meglio di noi.



Veramente è incredibile e basterebbe un allenatore, giochiamo(?) da provinciale ma non riusciamo a ripartire perchè non sanno che diavolo fare.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Menez si può pure levare il suo per oggi lo ha fatto



D'accordo, lo si può togliere, ha fatto il massimo e non ha dato di matto. Per il resto, non la passa mai, cerca il fallo ma gli arbitri, giustamente, non glielo fischiano mai. Arbitri, vabbé: questo ci sta favorendo smaccatamente.
Più in generale, una vergogna: ho visto appoggi sbagliati, rinvii alla "viva il parroco", falli in area di rigore e tanta inadeguatezza.
Inzaghi dovrebbe dimettersi anche solo per questa partita.
Una nota finale: il Milan - non il Vattelapesca FC - il Milan si è ridotto a perdere tempo su calci di punizione e rimesse laterali al 40' pt; questo dà la dimensione di cosa questa squadra sia diventata. 
Si perde sì tempo, ma al 40' st, non pt. Queste cose non le ho viste neanche ai tempi di Ajax-Milan, gestione Allegri. 
E, che io ricordi, neanche sotto i replay Sacchi e Capello, che pure furono un disastro.
Via tutti. Via tutti. Via tutti. Dal Nano in giù: tenere Diego Lopez e Bonaventura, degli altri si può fare a meno senza rimpianto, un vero pianto greco!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Gennaio 2015)

A parte D Lopez, a me sembra che stiano facendo schifo tutti quanti, laziali compresi.
Una squadra degna del miglior Okaka.
Salverei solo Menez per il gol, Abate e il portiere.
Alex insufficiente.
Mexes sufficiente ma pericoloso.
Armero regolarmente saltato. 
Montolivo spaesato. 
Jack sotto tono. 
Van Ginkel non esiste.
Poli sufficiente 
ElSha volonteroso e basta.

Ho l'impressione che finiremo in 10...
Speriamo che entri Suso per VanGinkel.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

ma qualcuno mi spiega l'esclusione di cerci ? punizione per il litigio con abate ? 

meno male che era stato preso proprio adesso che mancava honda.....


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma come si fa?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Gia 1-1. Ma che difesa abbiamo?



David Gilmour ha scritto:


> D'accordo, lo si può togliere, ha fatto il massimo e non ha dato di matto. Per il resto, non la passa mai, cerca il fallo ma gli arbitri, giustamente, non glielo fischiano mai. Arbitri, vabbé: questo ci sta favorendo smaccatamente.
> Più in generale, una vergogna: ho visto appoggi sbagliati, rinvii alla "viva il parroco", falli in area di rigore e tanta inadeguatezza.
> Inzaghi dovrebbe dimettersi anche solo per questa partita.
> Una nota finale: il Milan - non il Vattelapesca FC - il Milan si è ridotto a perdere tempo su calci di punizione e rimesse laterali al 40' pt; questo dà la dimensione di cosa questa squadra sia diventata.
> ...



beh, l'arbitro e un disastro in generale. Ci stava come minimo un rigore per la Lazio, ma ha graziato diverse volte Radu e compagni quando hanno fatto dei falli netti


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Pareggio scontatissimo della Lazio. Parolo.

Dimettiti, capra.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Finita


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Giusto così, facciamo pena


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Domani si finisce a -10 dal terzo posto ahahaah


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

Bene! il signor inzaghi a casa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Poli l'inutile...inesistente


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Scontato come la morte.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

boh, a sto punto spero in una goleada, non se ne può più.


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Gran bel croos di Klose


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

ciao


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che capra che abbiamo in panca. Che capra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2015)

Parolo mamma mia ma scontatissimo era la 20esima volta che mettavamo uno davanti al portiere, detto questo stacco non perdo 45 di vita per questi qui.


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

Eccolo


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Domani si finisce a -10 dal terzo posto ahahaah



"Football data ci ricorda"


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Grande poli....


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Povero Diegone.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ci stiamo facendo piallare da Cataldo...


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

No Jack!


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Esce Bonaventura, entra Cerci


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

fantastico, rotto pure jack.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

fuori jack


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Spero nulla di grave per Jack. Stiamo messi proprio male!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tutto regolare, errore di Montolivo e gol.
Ma nessuno che fa pressing?


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

2-1 Klose. 

Maledetta capra.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo sparati


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

E 2


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mi sto vergognando


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo???????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo e Mexes. Dai, giocano contro Inzaghi non c'e un altra spiegazione


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Aagahahhahahahah non ci credo


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Il Capitone. Maledetto. Tu e chi ti ha dato quella fascia.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

il CAPITANO. 

dio mio, che scempio. 
toglietegli quella fascia a quel cane.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

cessi


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mi fai schifo pezzente!!!! dimmetiti non ce la faccio piùùùù


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo grandissima qualita geometria tempi di gioco !!!!! CHE CAPITANO ....


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mexes inesistente! Klose era scontato il suo gol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo ahahahaha l'emblema del nostro Milan.


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo riesce ad essere peggio di Muntari


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

purgati in 5 minuti


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2015)

montolivo in regia riesce a fare assist


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Gennaio 2015)

Rierrore di montolivo, Mexes dorme.. 
Gol


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

La faccia di Diego dice tutto. Inzaghi viaaaaa Berlusconi viaaaa.


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

In 5 minuti ci siamo fatti rimontare


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Il Capitone è uno dei centrocampisti più scarsi che abbiano indossato la sacra maglia.

Con quella fascia al braccio, poi, fa venire il sangue agli occhi.


----------



## walter 22 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Basta veramente basta


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> montolivo in regia riesce a fare assist



Hai vinto


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

il passaggio di Montolivo per Klose è stato commuovente, mi ha ricordato quello di Rui Costa a Sheva contro il Real


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

meno male che montolivo diceva "sveglia" a elsha e de sciglio. 

ma và a morì ammazzato.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che vergogna.


----------



## Heaven (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mi dispiace per Lopez

Montolivo lo vogliono spacciare per il nostro top player quando fa assist solo agli avversari


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Capitone è uno dei centrocampisti più scarsi che abbiano indossato la sacra maglia.
> 
> Con quella fascia al braccio, poi, fa venire il sangue agli occhi.



Io finche c'è l'incapace in panchina e altri personaggi non la prendo seriamente, di farmi il sangue amaro ogni fine settimana(perché di questo stiamo parlando) non ne ho più voglia


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

Entra pazzini


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2015)

il peggior Milan di tutti i tempi


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mette pazzini, finita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma certo, dai  Anche se devo dire che questa formazione quasi, quasi ci sta. Ovviamente ci sono i soliti sbagli(modulo e ruolo di Bonaventura) ma parlando di Inzaghi andarci talmente vicino e gia un miracolo.
> 
> I miei:
> - Infortunio Van Ginkel
> ...



Bingo
[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Un allenatore con un minimo minimo minimo di dignità a fine partita direbbe "mi dimetto"


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

"giocheremo con la bava alla bocca" 

Non ne posso più PD


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

3.5 millioni netti per questo cesso a mandare via a cacci nel sedere !!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

la tassa pazzini per van ginkel. 

ovviamente inzaghi non ha le palle di togliere i "senatori" e toglie van ginkel, chiaro.


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Guardiamo il lato positivo, deve essere cacciato mi pare ovvio.


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Guardiamo il lato positivo, deve essere cacciato mi pare ovvio.



Ahahahahahahah, dai non scherziamo, vogliamo veramente cacciare il nuovo Ferguson?io gli rinnoverei il contratto fino al 2030


----------



## gabuz (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sicuro dirà che "è un peccato aver preso gol quando eravamo in 10". Nemmeno quotata


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Guardiamo il lato positivo, deve essere cacciato mi pare ovvio.



...magari.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma poi Montolivo ma la fatto apposta a passarla a Klose!? Cioè un errore stupido io che lo sempre difeso...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque il problema di Montolivo era De Jong, adesso nel suo ruole lo vedo bene


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma poi Montolivo ma la fatto apposta a passarla a Klose!? Cioè un errore stupido io che lo sempre difeso...


E scarso pompatissimo dei media pero il suo livelo e sotto le occhie di tutto no al altessa lento macchinoso senza personalita...


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un allenatore con un minimo minimo minimo di dignità a fine partita direbbe "mi dimetto"



Aggiungendo "Perchè sono un incapace".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Scontato.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Guardiamo il lato positivo, deve essere cacciato mi pare ovvio.



con un 2-1 non succede una mazza. 

servirebbe un bel 5-1, come minimo. 
guarda te a che punto mi sono ridotta, sperare che la mia squadra prenda 5 pere in quel posto.


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque il problema di Montolivo era De Jong, adesso nel suo ruole lo vedo bene



Ha la possibilità di fare più assist


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Adriano per favore manda via Pippo e Berlusca.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ha la possibilità di fare più assist



Nella replica ora si ha visto che proprio non ha nemmeno guardato prima di giocarla. Ma come si puo?!


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

1 tiro in porta in 1 ora...


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo e Inzaghi over the top! Da sbellicarsi! Non stanno giocando contro, sono scarsi e sopravvalutati, dobbiamo ficcarcelo in testa. Abate sapeva correre e fare qualche cross (10 anni fa), Alex è lento, Mexes ha finito il periodo buono, Armero - come scrisse qualcuno qui - è un culone che vaga per il campo senza saper cosa fare, Van Ginkel è alla 4^ partita e non mi aspettavo niente, Montolivo non ho aggettivi ed è pure il capitano, Poli non ha i mezzi tecnici per la serie A, Bonaventura è l'unico buono, El Shaarawy è anonimo e senza carattere, Menez è incostante e umorale, in stagione e nella singola partita. 10 mezzepippe su 12 e puntavano alla CL? Siamo seri, salvezza tranquilla. Inzaghi Filippo discorso a parte, dal bagagliaio in avanti un fallimento totale.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo si è praticamente perso dopo il lungo infortunio.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Galliani, inquadrato su Sky, si é fatto scappare un simpaticissimo labiale: "ormai abbiamo perso". Non sto scherzando.


----------



## davoreb (24 Gennaio 2015)

Da quando è rientrato Montolivo stiamo facendo peggio


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Nella replica ora si ha visto che proprio non ha nemmeno guardato prima di giocarla. Ma come si puo?!



Ha una grandissima visione di gioco 
PS:Galliani al telefono ahahah


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Galliani al telefono. Speriamo che sia Berlusconi che gli dice:"Tu e il tuo allenatore potete anche restare a Roma".


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Galliani al telefono? Magari telefona Conte .


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre questi passaggi all'indietro...
Maledetto Monto!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Due denuncia penale!


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Gennaio 2015)

"Montolivo non rende perché non è una mezz'ala, è colpa di De Jong che lo limita e gli ruba la zona centrale".
Vero, questa grande partita lo dimostra.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani al telefono. Speriamo che sia Berlusconi che gli dice:"Tu e il tuo allenatore potete anche restare a Roma".


Magari.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2015)

allenatore o no allenatore questi mediocri hanno un livello da Serie B, non meritano questa maglia e noi non meritiamo questa umiliazione

quanta ragione aveva Seedorf a dire che si doveva cambiare 3/4 della rosa


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "Montolivo non rende perché non è una mezz'ala, è colpa di De Jong che lo limita e gli ruba la zona centrale".
> Vero, questa grande partita lo dimostra.



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Da quando è rientrato Montolivo stiamo facendo peggio



!


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

sono a Milano l'8 marzo per Milan-Verona, dite che vale la pena di spendere fior di euro per andare a vedere i nostri eroi?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

seedorf ovviamente ci aveva visto giusto su tutto quell'ammasso di incapaci, montolivo in primis.


----------



## Ciachi (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma i cori..."fuori i co......i" sono dei nostri??


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Questo è stato il primo anno in cui non ho avuto nemmeno la minima voglia di andare all'Olimpico a vedere il Milan. Non c'ho pensato nemmeno per un secondo.

Grazie capra.


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ok gli errori individuali molto gravi. Ma in 6 mesi non è riuscito a dare un gioco alla squadra l'allenatore. Mi dispiace davvero ma cosi non si può continuare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo guadagna 7 millioni lordi, come Robben nel Bayern


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma i cori..."fuori i co......i" sono dei nostri??



Si


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con un 2-1 non succede una mazza.
> 
> servirebbe un bel 5-1, come minimo.
> guarda te a che punto mi sono ridotta, sperare che la mia squadra prenda 5 pere in quel posto.


Quoto.
Quando qualcuno lo diceva in settimana c'era gente che si scandalizzava perchè si tifava contro.
L'unica soluzione è perdere di continuo in maniera clamorosa, altrimenti non succederà nulla.


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sono a Milano l'8 marzo per Milan-Verona, dite che vale la pena di spendere fior di euro per andare a vedere i nostri eroi?



Lascia perdere


----------



## Schism75 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque da dire che il goal l'abbiamo trovato su regalo della Lazio, altrimenti non avremmo mai segnato.


----------



## Ciachi (24 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Si



Wow!!!! ...ora se ne accorgono?!?!?


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> seedorf ovviamente ci aveva visto giusto su tutto quell'ammasso di incapaci, montolivo in primis.



Seedorf capisce di calcio, Inzaghi conosce gli amici giusti.


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sono a Milano l'8 marzo per Milan-Verona, dite che vale la pena di spendere fior di euro per andare a vedere i nostri eroi?



Se hai il gusto dell'orrido accomodati pure


----------



## Gekyn (24 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque da dire che il goal l'abbiamo trovato su regalo della Lazio, altrimenti non avremmo mai segnato.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma i Berlusconi, padre e figlia, staranno guardando questa partita?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

1 punto in 4 partite, da Ottobre abbiamo vinto 2 volte, ora siamo a Febbraio praticamente.
In QUATTRO MESI abbiamo vinto 2 partite in campionato. E' imbarazzante, mi vergogno di tifare il Milan, sono stanco di venire preso per i fondelli ogni giorno dagli altri.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mi sono perso qualcosa o siamo ancora a 1 tiro(totale)?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i Berlusconi, padre e figlia, staranno guardando questa partita?



c'è da sperare che prima ci fosse stato berlusca al telefono.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fuori Klose entra Giorgevic


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

2 vittorie nelle ultime 12 partite roba da serie B.. ma no lui è saldissimo. Anzi contro il real eravamo forti ora scarsi cit


----------



## walter 22 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i Berlusconi, padre e figlia, staranno guardando questa partita?



Se figurati il primo è a mignotte, l'altra non penso che sarà caduta cosi lontano dall'albero.


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

bisognerebbe congelare il titolo sportivo e iscrivere un'altra squadra al posto nostro, chiamarla Milano per esempio, con prima divisa completamente bianca. Non sono degni di chiamarsi AC Milan e di indossare una maglia a strisce rosse e nere.


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Se hai il gusto dell'orrido accomodati pure



credo che andrò a mangiare in qualche ristorantino, almeno i soldi spesi per mangiare sono sempre ben spesi


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

La prossima è che con il Parma o con la Juve?


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i Berlusconi, padre e figlia, staranno guardando questa partita?



Certo! E gli va bene così, perchè non sono in zona retrocessione e l'allenatore rotolo gli costa 1,4 M lordi.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> credo che andrò a mangiare in qualche ristorantino, almeno i soldi spesi per mangiare sono sempre ben spesi



Mangia la bresaola con entusiasmo eh"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La prossima è che con il Parma o con la Juve?


Parma.


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La prossima è che con il Parma o con la Juve?



Coppa Italia con la Lazio e poi parma


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mangia la bresaola con entusiasmo eh"



da quando Inzaghi allena il Milan mangio solo bresaola, riso in bianco e petto di pollo


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo che bestia...


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> da quando Inzaghi allena il Milan mangio solo bresaola, riso in bianco e petto di pollo



Acqua a temperatura ambiente mi raccomando eh


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Alex pure è un bel gabineto mamma mia.


----------



## Milo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Chiudiamo tutto finche non ci compra qualcuno di serio, vendiamo menez Bonaventura e diago lopez ed andiamo a giocare in B, non meritiamo la A e non ha senso fare questi tipi di campionato senza progetti e ambizioni.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2015)

sono dei morti, devono indennizare il Milan

e gia il momento di una revoluzione


----------



## Milo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma perché non gioca rami??? È rotto o scelta tecnica??


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

3-1 Lazio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

3-1 dopo un bel lancio di Mexes. Che squadra.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

te pareva


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dai basta. Che questo scempio abbia fine. 

Non se ne può più.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma esoneratelo per dio...mamma mia che cesso di allenatore.


----------



## Milo (24 Gennaio 2015)

E 3.

E djorjevic rotto


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque Cataldi, rispetto a Montolivo, è Xavi.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ole!


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma perché non gioca rami??? È rotto o scelta tecnica??



Inzaghi è come se sedesse al tavolo per giocare a tressette ma in realtà è convinto di giocare a tressette a perdere. Si impegna nel prendere tutte decisioni contrarie al buonsenso pratico e alle condizioni dei giocatori


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

ma armero dove cacchio era ?


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Clarence mi manca tantissimo


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

E 3


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma perché non gioca rami??? È rotto o scelta tecnica??



Squalificato


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma non può far entrare Suso?


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

A mexes rinnoviamogli ancora il contratto, mi raccomando eh, tanto è il migliore, sempre fuori posizione.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre peggio.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma perché non gioca rami??? È rotto o scelta tecnica??



squalificato


----------



## Giangy (24 Gennaio 2015)

Io voglio la vendità della società, i tifosi dovrebbero farsi sentire, e preparare una rivoluzione


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Della Coppa Italia non ce ne frega una mazza.

DEVONO cacciarlo a pedate ORA. Non devono nemmeno farlo rientrare a Milano con la squadra.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2015)

non hanno orgoglio non hanno dignita neppure in allenamento si gioca cosi non sanno cosa e il calcio non sanno cosa e il Milan


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

i commentatori di BT sport sono imbarazzatissimi. Hanno appena detto "once upon a time we used to know a team called AC Milan"


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

vai muntari! 
ci mancava solo lui


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

3 vanno bene per esonerarli?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Muntari. Dajeeee


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

"Non posso dire nulla ai miei ragazzi che hanno dato tutto, la prestazione c'è stata"


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

galliani è seduto in parte a marzullo. 

"si faccia una domanda e si dia una risposta, lo esonerate sto incapace si o no ? "


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Entra Muntari. Dajeeee



Giusto, dobbiamo difendere il 3-1. HIp hip hurraa


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2015)

se perdevamo 5-6 a 1 era tutto meritato.... squadra indegna. roba da aspettarli a milanello e spaccarli tutti dalle botte


----------



## alexxx19 (24 Gennaio 2015)

il pirla di abate comunque ha tenuto in gioco candreva sulla ripartenza


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Spero dopo questa prestazione Mexes non cominci a giocare male.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Cerci l'unico che salta l'uomo....era in panchina. Bellissimo comunque come i compagni lo seguono


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

tifo'o ha scritto:


> giusto, dobbiamo difendere il 3-1. Hip hip hurraa


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

un'altra doppietta di Parolo contro di noi dopo quella di quando era al Parma. Con noi anche un pensionato diventerebbe il Vidal della situazione


----------



## gabuz (24 Gennaio 2015)

Perdiamo 3-1 e mette Muntari, logico.


----------



## Tizio (24 Gennaio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> i commentatori di BT sport sono imbarazzatissimi. Hanno appena detto "once upon a time we used to know a team called AC Milan"



Hanno perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma non può far entrare Suso?



appunto, perso per perso almeno vediamo com'è. 

no, meglio far entrare muntari, se no poi si incazza con inzaghi, sia mai.


----------



## Ciachi (24 Gennaio 2015)

In vita mia non ricordo una "cosa" più schifosa ed imbarazzante di questa "specie di squadra"!!! Non so se ridere o piangere ....


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Hanno perfettamente ragione.



qui in Inghilterra tutti gli appassionati di calcio sono letteralmente allibiti nel vederci in queste condizioni. Provo vergogna a dire che sono del Milan in giro, mi aspetterei sfottò ma anche dai tifosi del Liverpool ricevo solo commenti di incredulità


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

#abbattiamoilcondor
Ahahahhahahah


----------



## uoteghein (24 Gennaio 2015)

pena e schifo.
Basta Keita Parolo Mauri giocsno di prima e ci umiliano.
Montolivo El Sharaawy Cerci Bonaventura non fanno 2 passaggi.
E Pioli non é Guardiola.
Ma Inzaghi, davvero, é un demente decerebrato. Basta, a tutto c'é un limite


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2015)

sono certamente i giorni del condor questi. Si, quello che aspetta che moriamo del tutto cosi può cibarsi della nostra carcassa.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

fremo dalla voglia di sentire la conferenza di inzaghi post- partita.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

appena tornato, vedo il risultato.
tutto come previsto.

pennso che questo Milan faticherebbe in Serie B


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo ancora a 1 tiro in porta ragazzi  Dopo 90 minuti


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

1 tiro in porta 1 tiro ragazzi !!!!!


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiamo fatto mezzo tiro in porta in 90 minuti. Una roba indegna.


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Muntari che tiene mexes ahahahahah le comiche


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

ahhaahah un tiro in porta in 90 minuti ahahahha


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Aahhaha mexes, che cesso, ma vendetelo per dio.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

bene, mexes s'è giocato il rinnovo.


----------



## riveriano (24 Gennaio 2015)

*vergogna*



gabuz ha scritto:


> Perdiamo 3-1 e mette Muntari, logico.



sono nuovo del forum e non ne posso piu' di vedere queste partite cosi giocate male senza capo ne coda. bene mexes vai cosi scemo


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ragazzi, qui stanno uscendo tutti fuori di testa. Serve una svolta serissima. Non si può continuare così. E' una vergogna.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2015)

dai Mexes vai alla UFC


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che stupido mexes


----------



## Liuke (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fuori rosa


----------



## Milo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sssssiiiiiiiiiii mexes squalificato a vita!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

aaahahahahahahahahahahaahaahaaa


----------



## Heaven (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mexes incommentabile..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Indegni tutti.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che fine.


----------



## Petrecte (24 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> #abbattiamoilcondor
> Ahahahhahahah


il mio hashtag....


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> aaahahahahahahahahahahaahaahaaa



Inzaghi è come un padre, porta entusiasmo"cit


----------



## Aragorn (24 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo troppo ridicoli per essere veri, anche l'incapacità ha un limite.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Godo! Perchè cosi Mexes si prende almeno 5 giornate e si leva dalle pelotas.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sta testa calda.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non la vedo. Tanto Candreva o su rigore o in altro modo ci purga sicuramente.
> Prevedo ALMENO un rigore.
> E secondo me non finisce nemmeno in 11vs11
> 
> Uscite con amici e fidanzate. Non la vedete. Non ne vale la pena.



oggi alle 20.34


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vergogna.


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma perchè 7 di recupero?


----------



## Liuke (24 Gennaio 2015)

Uh il secondo tiro in porta che bello


----------



## 13-33 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Grande confuzione !!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

1 espulsione a partita ormai


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mexes da tribunare fino a giugno


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mexes si deve vergognare!


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma che dicono questi di Sky?

"Va lasciato tempo tempo ad Inzaghi"

Ma come fa questa gente a parlare di calcio e, per di più, ad essere pagata?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ma perchè 7 di recupero?



hanno perso una marea di tempo con l'infortunio a marchetti.


----------



## riveriano (24 Gennaio 2015)

hai fatto bene...non mi arrabbio neanche piu.... ascolto la partita giocando con pc


----------



## gabuz (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tiki taka Muntari Armero


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

ma mamma mia...che squadra.. scoppiata!


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che dicono questi di Sky?
> 
> "Va lasciato tempo tempo ad Inzaghi"
> 
> Ma come fa questa gente a parlare di calcio e, per di più, ad essere pagata?



Una vergogna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che dicono questi di Sky?
> 
> "Va lasciato tempo tempo ad Inzaghi"
> 
> Ma come fa questa gente a parlare di calcio e, per di più, ad essere pagata?



"Montolivo oggi ha giocato bene"


----------



## Petrecte (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che dicono questi di Sky?
> 
> "Va lasciato tempo tempo ad Inzaghi"
> 
> Ma come fa questa gente a parlare di calcio e, per di più, ad essere pagata?


tutti a libro paga del condor .....


----------



## gabuz (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che dicono questi di Sky?
> 
> "Va lasciato tempo tempo ad Inzaghi"
> 
> Ma come fa questa gente a parlare di calcio e, per di più, ad essere pagata?



Montolivo partita positiva


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fosse finita 5 a 0 per la lazio non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che dicono questi di Sky?
> 
> "Va lasciato tempo tempo ad Inzaghi"
> 
> Ma come fa questa gente a parlare di calcio e, per di più, ad essere pagata?



marchegiani lo facevo più competente. 

probabilmente è amico di inzaghi e non vuole infierire.


----------



## alexxx19 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma armero dove caspio è?


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, qui stanno uscendo tutti fuori di testa. Serve una svolta serissima. Non si può continuare così. E' una vergogna.



io sto peggio, sono in lacrime


----------



## riveriano (24 Gennaio 2015)

inzaghi alla fine si comporta come altri precedenti ...zero gioco....via berlu vattene anto se va' avanti cosi andremo in b l'anno prx


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2015)

*Lazio Milan 3-1 FINALE *


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> tutti a libro paga del condor .....



Stava al telefono con Di Marzio...


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Che ha fatto la biondina che avevo fatto zapping?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

hip hip hurra hurra hurra


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

Finita...vergogna


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2015)

boh

veramente, non ho parole

boh


----------



## sanguegranata (24 Gennaio 2015)

non è più il milan, è la berlusconese&inzaghese (mio figlio)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Complimenti per l'ennesima partita memorabile regalata ai tifosi.


----------



## Morghot (24 Gennaio 2015)

Buono dai


----------



## riveriano (24 Gennaio 2015)

ottimo aspettiamo martedi per la prox pessima figura.....bye


----------



## Ciachi (24 Gennaio 2015)

Però....tutto sommato...una buona prestazione....


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Hip hip hurra hurra hurra


----------



## colcuoresivince (24 Gennaio 2015)

noi abbiamo tirato una sola volta loro 18, questo è il milan di inzaghi


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2015)

1 tiro in porta (il gol)
6 azioni d'attacco in tutta la partita

mexes che da perfetto idiota da sfoggio della sua idiozia

diego lopez come al solito migliore in campo

boh, questo non è milan


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

dopo la 544613 espulsione e la 456454 sconfitta direi che siamo diventati qualcosa di atroce.
il bel giuoco.....

mai visto un Milan così.


mai


peggiore del sacchi bis, del capello bis....personalmente non mi vanno giù le espulsioni, ancor più dei risultati. Sono moooolto indicative.

vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna vergogna 

adesso bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> non è più il milan, è la berlusconese&inzaghese (mio figlio)



Tanta stima!


----------



## sion (24 Gennaio 2015)

da notare gli zero tiri in porta anche oggi


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tutto ciò è vergognoso


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vediamo che pagelle dare...
D.Lopez 7 nonostante 3 gol subiti
Abate 6
Alex 5
Mexes 2
Armero 3
Montolivo 4
Poli 5
Van Ginkel 5
Bonaventura 6
El Shaarawy 5
Menez 6
Cerci 5
Pazzini 5
Muntari 5

Inzaghi 3


----------



## Heaven (24 Gennaio 2015)

Hip hip urrà! 

Voglio che qualcuno mi spieghi cosa servirebbe spendere quei pochi soldi che ci sono per una prima punta come Destro in una squadra come questa, dove il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo gli unici assist che fa sono agli avversari


----------



## Morghot (24 Gennaio 2015)

La dignità la dignità hip hip urrà


----------



## Morghot (24 Gennaio 2015)

Diego lopez mi fa una pena incredibile, poraccio


----------



## Nicco (24 Gennaio 2015)

Voglio vedere che scuse si inventa Inzaghi a questo giro.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ancora stiamo a pensare che oggi stiamo a -7 dal 3° posto, domani a -10, dopodomani a -13 e così via; cominciamo a pensare che stiamo 6 (sei) punti sopra la terzultima. Sarò considerato un pazzo visionario ma, così come stanno ora le cose, c'è da preoccuparsi seriamente se non si cambia registro.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Aldilà che quel manichino meriti l'esonero immediato, il mesciato non deve mai più indossare la maglia rossonera. Mai più!


----------



## Hellscream (24 Gennaio 2015)

Silvio Berlusconi. Adriano Galliani. Philippe Mexes. Valar Morghulis.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

inzaghi: "se la partita fosse durata 45 min avremmo vinto"


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ancora stiamo a pensare che oggi stiamo a -7 dal 3° posto, domani a -10, dopodomani a -13 e così via; cominciamo a pensare che stiamo 6 (sei) punti sopra la terzultima. Sarò considerato un pazzo visionario ma, così come stanno ora le cose, c'è da preoccuparsi seriamente se non si cambia registro.


Sono 8 i punti dal Chievo.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> inzaghi: "se la partita fosse durata 45 min avremmo vinto"


Ahah.


----------



## colcuoresivince (24 Gennaio 2015)

se ripenso al capolavoro di seedorf che è arrivato a campionato in corso senza poter decidere nulla.
Pippo ha avuto tutta lk'estate per preparare la squadra, ha avuto buoni innesti ma dopo tutte queste partite non abbiamo un minimo di gioco, scandaloso inzaghiout


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Gennaio 2015)

teniamo i pochi soldi che abbiamo per prendere un *ALLENATORE*

il gioco che fa' l'inutile panchinato e' molto offensivo...per i tifosi pero'.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Mexes è veramente inutile!!!! Doveva spaccargli la faccia a Mauri!! una cosa doveva fare... manco quella è riuscito


----------



## Schism75 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Al di là dell'errore di Montolivo, avremmo perso comunque. Le statistiche sono chiare: 

1 tiro in porta, il goal di menez. 
6 azioni d'attacco

E basta.

Di che parliamo.
Mexes da rescissione del contratto immediata, altro che tribuna.
Le parole di Inzaghi saranno: "se la Lazio non segnava i 3 goal avremmo vinto".


----------



## sion (24 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> inzaghi: "se la partita fosse durata 45 min avremmo vinto"



ahahaha sicuro dira' na roba del genere quel pagliaccio...zero personalita'..e' solo il tappetino usato da berlusconi per non scucire un soldo


----------



## Aragorn (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ovviamente non salterà nessuna testa stasera ..


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2015)

tra sassuolo, torino, atalanta e lazio non abbiamo fatto UNA azione d'attacco che sia una

il cesena gioca meglio di noi gente

siamo a 26 punti, facciamone ancora 10 e poi non pensiamoci più...


----------



## trepersempre (24 Gennaio 2015)

ma quanto siamo patetici? ragazzi è una vergogna...pippo fuori dai ********!


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono 8 i punti dal Chievo.



Sì, hai ragione. Fortuna che giocano con la Juve. Rimango comunque sempre dello stesso pensiero: che si sveglino, e anche subito. Che caccino tutti i giocatori, che caccino solo Inzaghi, non mi interessa. Mi interssa non guardare più lo scempio di questa sera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2015)

a sto punto in una retrocessione tra l'altro vedrei solo cose positive, via praticamente tutti i giocatori, i dirigenti, rifondazione completa insomma


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà che quel manichino meriti l'esonero immediato, il mesciato non deve mai più indossare la maglia rossonera. Mai più!



Andre che ha fatto che avevo girato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Gennaio 2015)

Una vergogna senza fine. Ho la morte nel cuore.


----------



## Ciachi (24 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Andre che ha fatto che avevo girato



Una rissa da bar di Caracas ... Cit


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Gennaio 2015)

La partita nemmeno la commento.Tutta la situazione generale di questa società ad ogni livello è talmente imbarazzante e avvilente che ormai vedendo le partite neanche mi riesco a dispiacere più di tanto perché sono rassegnata.E per un/una tifoso/a è lo stato d'animo più brutto che possa esistere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

"Ao un tiro avete fatto, su errore nostro. HAHAHAHAHA
Giocate dietro er centrocampo"

Commento di un mio amico laziale.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

patetici vergognosi

Mexes in galera. ora.

via galliani e pippa inzaghi. subitoooo


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Una vergogna senza fine. Ho la morte nel cuore.



Veramente. Sarà perchè era la Lazio ma questo credo sia il punto di non ritorno. Una delusione fortissima.


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Gennaio 2015)

voglio l'esonero e dentro capello.
30 milioni da spendere subito e riprendiamoci questo maledetto terzo posto.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Andre che ha fatto che avevo girato



Ha messo le mani addosso su Mauri un paio di volte. Poi lo volevo soffocare. Ha rischiato la rissa anche con Radu e con un paio di panchinari laziali.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (24 Gennaio 2015)

bene, martedì sera altra ripassata e umiliazione finale con gli olè 
ma tanto, continuiamo così che va tutto bene


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

*sta iniziando a circolare il nome di Spalletti by SKY*


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni



Ma te non dovevi uscire e non guardare sta tragedia vivente???


----------



## Milo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Alciato da sky ha riportato voci su lucianone Spalletti


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> "Ao un tiro avete fatto, su errore nostro. HAHAHAHAHA
> Giocate dietro er centrocampo"
> 
> Commento di un mio amico laziale.



sintesi perfetta.


----------



## mr.wolf (24 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni dimissioni



.


----------



## accadde_domani (24 Gennaio 2015)

Da romanista vi dico che Spalletti è l'unico che potrebbe rimettere un minimo in piedi la baracca. E' un allenatore concreto, competente, con grandissima cultura del lavoro. Ma chiede un botto di soldi, e state ancora pagando Seedorf se non sbaglio. In più è uno che non sopporta alcuna forma di intromissione nel suo lavoro. Roba che alla prima battuta di Berlusconi è capace di dimettersi. Imho assolutamente impossibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Da romanista vi dico che Spalletti è l'unico che potrebbe rimettere un minimo in piedi la baracca. E' un allenatore concreto, competente, con grandissima cultura del lavoro. Ma chiede un botto di soldi, e state ancora pagando Seedorf se non sbaglio. Imho assolutamente impossibile.



Chiede un botto di soldi ma chissenefrega. Avranno fatto i conti loro se gira sto cacchio di nome.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Spalletti con questa società non serve a niente... è l'ennesimo pagliativo. servono decisioni drastiche... che quel senzapalle di berlusconi non prenderà mai


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha messo le mani addosso su Mauri un paio di volte. Poi lo volevo soffocare. Ha rischiato la rissa anche con Radu e con un paio di panchinari laziali.



ahahahahahahah mitica la biondina


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sacchi da come parla sa che inzaghi sarà esonerato, "inzaghi saprà rialzarsi, è un momento brutto e puo' capitare a tutti"

Speriamo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2015)

comunque una cosa è ovvia, con inzaghi ormai non si può più andare avanti, ha completamente fallito il suo compito, non lo segue più nessuno


----------



## malos (24 Gennaio 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Da romanista vi dico che Spalletti è l'unico che potrebbe rimettere un minimo in piedi la baracca. E' un allenatore concreto, competente, con grandissima cultura del lavoro. Ma chiede un botto di soldi, e state ancora pagando Seedorf se non sbaglio. *In più è uno che non sopporta alcuna forma di intromissione nel suo lavoro.* Roba che alla prima battuta di Berlusconi è capace di dimettersi. Imho assolutamente impossibile.



Allora non dovrebbe neanche accettare, tutto il mondo sa come è fatto il nano.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Pioli é un signor allenatore comunque.


----------



## ucraino (24 Gennaio 2015)

Conferenza post partita della pippa. Tutta colpa di quel goal a freddo . Scusi ma il primo goal l avete fatto voi . Si ma noi eravamo freddi e loro caldi e icazzeti . Inzaghi e l oronzo canà nostro . A parte le battute mi vergogno di essere milanista veramente e la prima volta che mi succede in 30 e passa anni . Grazie società per questo grazie ............


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sacchi da come parla sa che inzaghi sarà esonerato, "inzaghi saprà rialzarsi, è un momento brutto e puo' capitare a tutti"
> 
> Speriamo.



Dai va bene anche il pensionato Sacchi come traghettatore.. tanto ormai la stagione è andata..


----------



## accadde_domani (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chiede un botto di soldi ma chissenefrega. Avranno fatto i conti loro se gira sto cacchio di nome.


Il punto è che al 90% è una stronlata secondo me. Poi tutto può succedere.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dai va bene anche il pensionato Sacchi come traghettatore.. tanto ormai la stagione è andata..



Gli hanno girato la domanda in studio " Se te lo chiedessero, torneresti ad allenare il Milan?" Ha risposto che è stressato, stanco, svuotato.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Il punto è che al 90% è una stronlata secondo me. Poi tutto può succedere.



Sperem de no. Il manichino dovrà in qualche modo andarsene...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma imaginate a quanti punti eravamo senza Diego Lopez? Sotto i 20 di sicuro


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Gennaio 2015)

mi dispiace che non abbiano dato alla lazio i rigori sacrosanti del primo tempo.

ci chiameranno nutella perche' ormai ci spalmano tutti ...me lo sento


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma te non dovevi uscire e non guardare sta tragedia vivente???



son tornato troppo presto causa diluvio
ho visto il gol du parolo, l'espulsione e ho sentito che abbiamo fatto un tiro in 90 minuti
mi è bastato


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma imaginate a quanti punti eravamo senza Diego Lopez? Sotto i 20 di sicuro



Veramente. Seedorf (e sto parlando di un esordiente) ne aveva fatti 35, se aggiungi questi qui...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> son tornato troppo presto causa diluvio
> ho visto il gol du parolo, l'espulsione e ho sentito che abbiamo fatto un tiro in 90 minuti
> mi è bastato



Ti sei perso il meglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Pioli é un signor allenatore comunque.



Vero. Quest'anno sembrava scarsa la Lazio e invece è decisamente più forte dell'anno scorso.


Cmq dovrebbe essere un bene questa sconfitta. Ora è impossibile confermare ancora questo burattino.


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Gennaio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> - non si sa' come facciamo un gol dopo 5 min. e stiamo in difesa per gli altri 90.



non posso che autocitarmi ...quasi quasi me lo sentivo...

da dietro.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gli hanno girato la domanda in studio " Se te lo chiedessero, torneresti ad allenare il Milan?" Ha risposto che è stressato, stanco, svuotato.



ma allora perché galliani lo rivuole in società ? vuole strappare l'ennesimo contratto pure lui a 70 anni ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e ho sentito che abbiamo fatto un tiro in 90 minuti
> mi è bastato



Precisiamo: un tiro senza azione.

E' la quarta partita senza azioni manovrate.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso il meglio.


peccato 
una serata al circo sarebbe stata bella


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

oh ma se c'era felipe anderson?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> peccato
> una serata al circo sarebbe stata bella



In realtà questo era il circo. La partita vera la fanno domani...


----------



## Schism75 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma allora perché galliani lo rivuole in società ? vuole strappare l'ennesimo contratto pure lui a 70 anni ?



Immagino sia Sacchi il soggetto della frase. Il quale ha detto oggi che le colpe maggiori sono della società: "Il Milan deve avere un progetto. Fino a che si prendono giocatori che vanno bene per 2 o 3 mesi, non ci sarà una risalita. I rossoneri hanno dei grandissimi dirigenti che non possono umiliare la loro intelligenza prendendo dei giocatori che non meritano di vestire questa maglia"


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Immagino sia Sacchi il soggetto della frase. Il quale ha detto oggi che le colpe maggiori sono della società: "Il Milan deve avere un progetto. Fino a che si prendono giocatori che vanno bene per 2 o 3 mesi, non ci sarà una risalita. I rossoneri hanno dei grandissimi dirigenti che non possono umiliare la loro intelligenza prendendo dei giocatori che non meritano di vestire questa maglia"



Ha tirato una stilettata mica da ridere.


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2015)

16 tiri in porta a 2...una vergogna


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> 16 tiri in porta a 2...una vergogna



Oggi si è visto la stessa cosa di Milan-Parma dell'anno scorso.
E' impossibile proseguire con Inzaghi.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (24 Gennaio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> 16 tiri in porta a 2...una vergogna



Almeno con Allegri, in alcune delle sconfitte, ci mettevano un po' di grinta. Se il Torino avesse avuto una punta seria, avrebbero perso anche la gara di due settimane fa.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oggi si è visto la stessa cosa di Milan-Parma dell'anno scorso.
> E' impossibile proseguire con Inzaghi.



Tutte e due le gare furono sbagliate, ma almeno l'atteggiamento giusto c'era. Nelle ultime 4 gare (coppa italia a parte) sono diventati una squadra di morti.


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sta parlando.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Niente, Inzaghi non si dimette. Non ha dignita, la solita intervista che fa sempre


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahahahahhahaha ma lo state sentendo?? ahahahahahha


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahhahaha ma lo state sentendo?? ahahahahahha



Il disco è rotto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahhahaha ma lo state sentendo?? ahahahahahha



Mi viene da vomitare


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Niente, Inzaghi non si dimette. Non ha dignita, la solita intervista che fa sempre





de sica ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahhahaha ma lo state sentendo?? ahahahahahha



Ma state scherzando dai ? 

Pensavo fosse fatta stavolta.


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo la domanda di quello di sky, abbiamo capito che non si dimetterà MAI
che pezzente..


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quando lo cacciano...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

ah riiidiiicoooloooooo


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2015)

Lo esoneri il club e basta.
Di allenatori che si dimettono ce ne sono pochissimi, inutili aspettarsi un gesto simile da Inzaghi che passerebbe pure come unico responsabile mentre invece le colpe partono dalla proprietà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma state scherzando dai ?
> 
> Pensavo fosse fatta stavolta.



e incredibile... 'I ragazzi hanno dato tutto'

'Un allenatore si dimette se pensa che il problema e lui'

'C'e da lavorare e diventare di nuovo il buon Milan dei primi mesi'

'Abbiamo toccato il fondo? No, e un brutto momento'

'Siamo tornati a giocare come il Milan dopo i due gol subiti'


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque squadra totalmente spenta che va KO al primo colpo


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2015)

se io avrei il soldi che ha Berlusconi e fosse il capo del Milan farei questo:

prima di tutto caccio Galliani coste quello che coste e tutto il suo staff dirigenziale
poi esonero Inzagui e tutto il suo staff tecnico (Tassoti e quelli sperti...)
ricchiamo Seedorf ma solo per ragioni contratuali fino a giugno anche per non finire in B
poi anno 0 con Demetrio Albertini, Paolo Maldini, Billy Costacurta in societa e Rijkaard in panchina (e se volesse anche Seedorf parte del suo staff) e caccio tutto quello che c'e da cacciare tra questi indigni e mediocri, resterei con forse 14 al massimo 15 di questa rosa


----------



## The P (25 Gennaio 2015)

Spiace dirlo, ma so o contentissimo di questa sconfitta.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Gennaio 2015)

Diego Lopez 7
Abate 5
Mexes 0
Alex 3
Armero 4
Montolivo 3
Poli 5,5
Van Ginkel 4
Bonaventura 6,5
El Shaarawy 4
Menez 5

Cerci 5,5
Pazzini 5
Muntari 6


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Gennaio 2015)

Mai come oggi mi vergogno di tifare questo club. La dirigenza deve farsi da parte.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 7
> Abate 5
> Mexes 0
> Alex 3
> ...



Menez 5 e Cerci 5,5


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Gennaio 2015)

Dimenticavo:la cosa più bella della serata è stato il coro verso il Milan.Finalmente una contestazione che si è sentita fino dalla tv!


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Gennaio 2015)

The end.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ci sono sempre e solo gli stessi tre: Lopez, Bonaventura e Menéz. Il resto è uno scempio totale, pure Alex è esploso.

Inzaghi ha colpe, sì, ma la rosa è clamorosa


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre e solo gli stessi tre: Lopez, Bonaventura e Menéz. Il resto è uno scempio totale, pure Alex è esploso.
> 
> Inzaghi ha colpe, sì, ma la rosa è clamorosa



Ok che il manichino non abbia tutte le colpe, ma per Dio è possibile che sta squadra non abbia uno straccio di idee e abbia tirato 3 volte in porta nell'ultimo mese???


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Menez 5 e Cerci 5,5



Oltre al gol (risultato inutile) non l'ho più visto in campo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ok che il manichino non abbia tutte le colpe, ma per Dio è possibile che sta squadra non abbia uno straccio di idee e abbia tirato 3 volte in porta nell'ultimo mese???



Assolutamente, infatti lo voglio lontano dal Milan il prima possibile. Però di certo non si può insegnare ad un "regista" di 30 anni che i filtranti vanno fatti a quelli con la maglia uguale alla tua e non agli altri


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Diego Lopez 7
Abate 5
Mexes 0
Alex 3
Armero 3
Montolivo 3
Poli 4
Van Ginkel 4
Bonaventura 6,5
El Shaarawy 4
Menez 5

Cerci 5
Pazzini 4
Muntari 5

Inzaghi 1


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, infatti lo voglio lontano dal Milan il prima possibile. Però di certo non si può insegnare ad un "regista" di 30 anni che i filtranti vanno fatti a quelli con la maglia uguale alla tua e non agli altri



Ma certo, però il problema nettamente più grave non è la lentezza devastante e autolesionista di Monsier Montolivo o la strazio che provi alle palle ogniqualvolta Armero tocca palla, ma l'orrore nel vedere giocare la squadra. Ma Cristo non c'è un movimento degno di tale nome, ma neache una ferrea opposizione agli attacchi avversi. Un cacchio di nulla. Siamo un bordello.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 7
> Abate 5
> Mexes 0
> Alex 3
> ...



Condivido tutti i voti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Gennaio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre e solo gli stessi tre: Lopez, Bonaventura e Menéz. Il resto è uno scempio totale, pure Alex è esploso.
> 
> Inzaghi ha colpe, sì, ma la rosa è clamorosa



Direi Lopez, Bonaventura, De Jong, ma anche Rami e Mexes hanno fatto ottime partite. Ma concordo che la rosa sia scarsa, sembra che abbiano dimenticato come si gioca, lo sa anche mia nonna che bisogna cercare di stare corti per esempio, ci son tante cose che non dovresti aspettare che te le insegni l'allenatore.
Per me oggi con Kakà Balotelli Taarabt al posto dei tre davanti si sarebbe stati più pericolosi.. a parte il gol l'unico tiro è stato di Pazzini, ma anche con Robinho. Menez Cerci ElSha oggi per diversi motivi sono evanescenti.

Cmq oggi per la prima volta ho gioito in cuor mio per i gol dell'avversario. Per un senso di giustizia. E perchè avevo scommesso sul 2-0 per la Lazio e mi hanno rovinato tutto già al terzo minuto per poi andare sotto cmq di due gol


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Dimenticavo:la cosa più bella della serata è stato il coro verso il Milan.Finalmente una contestazione che si è sentita fino dalla tv!



"tirate fuori gli attributi!"

alla curva hanno capito quello che grida il campo

Diego Lopez 6 dignitoso
Abate 4 scarso
Mexes 0 sembrava in un bar..
Alex 3 piu lento di Montolivo..
Armero 1 vergogna
Montolivo 2 distruto
Poli 4 mediocre
Van Ginkel 4 mediocre
Bonaventura 6 dei 10 in campo l'unico che sa giocare calcio
El Shaarawy 4 fantasma 
Menez 5 dicono che sia ancora perso al Olimpico

Cerci 4 al suo fianco Honda sembra Robben
Pazzini 5 non puo fare nulla
Muntari 3 non riesce neppure a tratenere Mexes nella risa


----------



## zico (25 Gennaio 2015)

Uno strazio vedere questa squadra umiliata nel gioco dagli avversari (così come con Sassuolo , Torino , Atalanta ) ed il presidente parla ... O lui pensa siamo un branco di imbecilli oppure si è bevuto il cervello.


----------



## Montag84 (25 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2015)

Montag84 ha scritto:


>


È comico sentirselo dire dal giocatore più soporifero della rosa.


----------



## Ciachi (25 Gennaio 2015)

Montag84 ha scritto:


>



Comunque è peggiorato!! Non è mai stato un fenomeno intendiamoci....ma così scarso Nn me lo ricordo!!!


----------



## debbym86 (25 Gennaio 2015)

come e' possibile un tiro in novanta minuti?io ancora nn me lo spiego davvero.e' una cosa proprio strana.cmq io c ho creduto cm una sciocca devo dire al fatto che ce la potevamo fare quando il primo tempo era finito uno a zero.mi sembrava strano.speravo che Lazio nn fosse Nell sue migliori prestazioni...e invece...dispiace moltissimo


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2015)

siamo scarsi... pensavo veramente di vincerla questa! ormai la squadra é cotta, é come un corpo senza anima, un vegetale. 

Diego Lopez 6.5
Abate 5.5
Alex 5
Mexes 4
Armero 5
Poli 5.5
Montolivo 4
Van Ginkel 5.5
Bonaventura 6
El Shaarawy 5
Menez 5.5

Cerci 5
Pazzini SV
Muntari SV

Inzaghi 4


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2015)

Montag84 ha scritto:


>



mamma mia... guardando l imagine mi sono addormentato 8 volte... c'ha una faccia questo. Come si fa ad aver un capitano così ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ieri sera ero allo stadio. Lasciando stare il fatto che un tifoso milanista non puo entrare allo stadio in tribuna tevere con una sciarpa diversa da quella della Lazio, che te la fanno togliere e nascondere perche' a detta degli steward e' pericoloso e si rischia di fare a botte e quindi gia prima di entrare mi ero innervosito. Riguardo la partita, lasciando stare i primi 5 minuti in cui si e' subito rischiato un rigore per la Lazio e dopo qualche minuto e' arrivato il gol di Menez, ci siamo chiusi completamente nella nostra meta' campo come contro il Torino e non ne siamo usciti piu, salvo 2-3 volte in tutto il match. Prestazione Vergognosa e mi chiedo come si faccia ancora a tenere quell'incapace in panchina dopo tutti questi risultati imbarazzanti, dove non solo si perde ma non si fa proprio gioco e non si e' mai pericolosi.


Pagelle:

Diego Lopez 7
Abate 5
Alex 4,5
Mexes 3
Armero 5
Poli 5
Montolivo 3
Van Ginkel 5
Bonaventura 5,5
El Shaarawy 5
Menez 6

Cerci 5,5
Pazzini Sv
Muntari Sv

Inzaghi 3


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Che dire, l'ennesimo spettacolo osceno, ma a quanto pare nel Milan sta bene così. 


er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, infatti lo voglio lontano dal Milan il prima possibile. Però di certo non si può insegnare ad un "regista" di 30 anni che i filtranti vanno fatti a quelli con la maglia uguale alla tua e non agli altri


Un incapace veramente e gli hanno dato pure la fascia di capitano  . Due anni fa, ha fatto semplicemente la stagione della vita, come Antonini con Leonardo.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2015)

debbym86 ha scritto:


> come e' possibile un tiro in novanta minuti?io ancora nn me lo spiego davvero.e' una cosa proprio strana.cmq io c ho creduto cm una sciocca devo dire al fatto che ce la potevamo fare quando il primo tempo era finito uno a zero.mi sembrava strano.speravo che Lazio nn fosse Nell sue migliori prestazioni...e invece...dispiace moltissimo



Perché dici che é strano? Se vai a vedere le statistiche di quasi tutte le altre partite, questa é la nostra media. Anzi forse in alcune occasioni nemmeno abbiamo tirato.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ho saltato pure questa di partita.Figuriamoci se spreco il mio Sabato sera per questa manica di scappati di casa.

Mi son perso qualcosa?A parte la possibile bella prestazione della Lazio?


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho saltato pure questa di partita.Figuriamoci se spreco il mio Sabato sera per questa manica di scappati di casa.
> 
> Mi son perso qualcosa?A parte la possibile bella prestazione della Lazio?



Non hai perso proprio nulla, errore della Lazio in avvio con un bravissimo Menez che si costruisce e conclude bene l'azione. Dopodichè solo e soltanto Lazio, avrebbe potuto farne almeno 5-6 ieri sera tra rigori negati e gol sbagliati o belle parate di Diego Lopez. Il Milan praticamente mai pericoloso, sempre e solo dedito a difendersi male.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non hai perso proprio nulla, errore della Lazio in avvio con un bravissimo Menez che si costruisce e conclude bene l'azione. Dopodichè solo e soltanto Lazio, avrebbe potuto farne almeno 5-6 ieri sera tra rigori negati e gol sbagliati o belle parate di Diego Lopez. Il Milan praticamente mai pericoloso, sempre e solo dedito a difendersi male.



Insomma,il solito Milan!
Grazie mille per il riassunto Jino!


----------



## The Ripper (25 Gennaio 2015)

Le Pagelle di SKY per i nostri fenomeni:

Diego Lopez 6
Abate 5
Alex 4
Mexes 3
Armero 4
Montolivo 5
Bonaventura 5
Poli 4,5
El Shaarawy 4,5
Menez 6
Van Ginkel 4,5

Cerci 4,5
Pazzini 5

Inzaghi 4

-------------
I mie voti

Diego Lopez 6 Para il parabile
Abate 4 Rinnoviamo a questo soggetto mi raccomando. Inutile, anzi, dannoso. In fase difensiva vale 0, in quella offensiva -5. Spero che qualcuno se ne accorga
Alex 4 Lento e impacciato. Ha perso continuità di prestazioni e quindi smalto
Mexes 2 Incommentabile il gesto e la partita. Ma ci ha messo la faccia.
Armero 4 Fa solo errori. Nulla di buono.
Poli 3 Inutile. Non fa nulla...NULLA!!!
Mortolivo 0 Per me il peggiore in campo. Dal suo ritorno siamo crollati. Il giocatore più sopravvalutato della storia della Serie A.
Van Ginkel 4,5 Il fenomeno arrivato by Mourinho. Speriamo che se lo riprenda.
Bonaventura 5,5 Brutta partita, ma ha evidente bisogno di rifiatare dopo 5 mesi alla grande in cui ha corso per 4.
El Shaarawy 4 Non ha più scuse. Panchina o prestito per lui.
Menez 6 giusto per il gol

Cerci 4 Potrebbe rivelarsi il flop dell'anno. In una parola: INCONSISTENTE
Pazzini 5 Prova a farsi vedere ma non arriva nessun pallone

Inzaghi 0 Non so più come insultarlo. Se lo avessi davanti gli spaccherei i denti a suon di calci in faccia.

Galliani -20 E' innanzitutto il SUO fallimento. Le dimissioni sono ormai un sogno...non se ne può più. Spero che tutti i soldi che ha guadagnato e rubato li spenda per medici e medicine.


----------



## ercapretta (26 Gennaio 2015)

mi chiedo perchè un DS come Igli Tare riesce a prendere con due spicci gente come Felipe Anderson, Klose, De Vrij, Marchetti, Candreva, Parolo, Biglia...la differenza tra uno che ci capisce di pallone ed il pelatino Galliani!


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (26 Gennaio 2015)

ercapretta ha scritto:


> mi chiedo perchè un DS come Igli Tare riesce a prendere con due spicci gente come Felipe Anderson, Klose, De Vrij, Marchetti, Candreva, Parolo, Biglia...la differenza tra uno che ci capisce di pallone ed il pelatino Galliani!



De vrij 9 milioni, felipe anderson 9 mil, biglia 8 mil, candreva 7 mil, parolo 6 , non mi sembrano due spicci.


----------



## ercapretta (26 Gennaio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie, con 30 milioni ci hanno rifatto la squadra. Stai a capì stai? 30 milioni e vanno a gonfie vele. Noi l'anno scorso abbiamo preso Balotelli a 20 milioni....furbi vero?


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (26 Gennaio 2015)

ercapretta ha scritto:


> Dimaelmaggie, con 30 milioni ci hanno rifatto la squadra. Stai a capì stai? 30 milioni e vanno a gonfie vele. Noi l'anno scorso abbiamo preso Balotelli a 20 milioni....furbi vero?



Si la mia era solo una risposta al "due spicci", poi sono d'accordo con te che quando abbiamo speso(poco), lo abbiamo fatto male e che il DS sia un problema importante che dobbiamo risolvere così come la proprietà in quanto la decisione di prendere giocatori a fine carriere con alti ingaggi è presa di comune accordo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> De vrij 9 milioni, felipe anderson 9 mil, biglia 8 mil, candreva 7 mil, parolo 6 , non mi sembrano due spicci.



matri 11 mln e constant 8 non mi ssembrano nemmeno due spicci, 20 milioni per due scarsoni, per non parlare di tutti i soldi buttati negli ingaggi di essien e degli altri, il rinnovo di muntari privo di senso che forse si unirà anche a quello di bonera, ecco come spendiamo i soldi, neanche ce ne rendiamo conto ma li buttiamo cosi


----------

